# Apple Expo Civilisée... tous au Lou Pascalou le 29 septembre



## WebOliver (11 Août 2007)

*On remet ça, comme en 2006, en 2005, et comme toutes les années précédentes... Y a pas de raison.

Une AEC aura donc lieu à nouveau cette année à l'issu de l'Apple Expo, le samedi 29 septembre prochain dès 20 heures environ. Au Lou Pascalou* pour ceux qui ne suivent pas au fond près du radiateur. 

Vous êtes donc tous attendus, en nombre, pour festoyer gaiement jusqu'au bout de la nuit et en bonne compagnie des membres de MacGeneration.​*



* 14, rue des Panoyaux.
XXe arrondissement... à Paris. 
Métro ligne 2, arrêt Ménilmontant.


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2007)

_let's see the planning_


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Août 2007)

Vous penserez à moi, hein dites?


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2007)

on t'h&#233;berge si tu veux


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2007)

Du Suisse et du Belge sur un plateau.


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> on t'h&#233;berge si tu veux


C'est qui "on"? :love:


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> C'est qui "on"? :love:



"on" peu s'arranger


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2007)

_"on est un con" m'a toujours dit ma m&#232;re ! 
_


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Août 2007)

Cette fois ci , je viendre 

Et je m'en contre fou que ca d&#233;plaise a tout le monde


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Août 2007)

aahaaah, mais c'est que c'est un week-end! &#231;a change tout! juste une semaine apr&#232;s la rentr&#233;e, donc pas trop de choses encore en vue... ahahahha, ben, pourquoi pas? Y a du beau monde d&#233;j&#224;, &#231;a donne envie! 
Allez, je vais r&#233;fl&#233;chir un coup!

p il peut venir? :rose:


----------



## Bassman (12 Août 2007)

J'en serais !!

P'tet ma femme aussi, mais c'est pas encore s&#251;r.


----------



## guiguilap (12 Août 2007)

On peut encore r&#233;server les badges de l'Apple Expo ?


----------



## Macoufi (12 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> On peut encore réserver les badges de l'Apple Expo ?


Sur le site dédié : apple expo


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2007)

Docquéviloudou d'amour, tu viens dit?! :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Août 2007)

J'essaye de passer


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Cette fois ci , je viendre
> 
> Et je m'en contre fou que ca déplaise a tout le monde


"Contrefoutre" est un verbe en un seul "morceau"... 
T'es pas le nombril du monde, tu sais !?.... :style:
Si tu parlais un peu moins de toi... certaines choses te seraient simplifiées...


Doc, c'est trop loin de chez toi, Treignac ?!...


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Août 2007)

T'1 si j'peux viendre boire un coup, j',viendrai


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Doc, c'est trop loin de chez toi, Treignac ?!...


C'est un peu loin, oui.


----------



## tirhum (14 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est un peu loin, oui.


Ach !...
Dommache....
Pour une fois que je vais "passer" la Loire...


----------



## alèm (14 Août 2007)

*la prochaine fois, utilisez les MPs&#8230; quand je vais voir Dieu, je passe pas par des voix d&#233;tourn&#233;es&#8230;
*


----------



## Foguenne (14 Août 2007)

Présent !   Avec Silvia, probablement Mini et sa compagne. :love:


----------



## Bassman (14 Août 2007)

Et m.... bon bah pisque c'est &#231;a, je viens quand m&#234;me 





:love: :love:


----------



## alèm (14 Août 2007)

_bon, bah pisque c'est &#231;a, je vais faire chanter mon patron pour viendre ! 

ya encore des bus 96 entre Montparnasse et le Lou &#224; 22H ? 
_


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Août 2007)

chez qui on dort pas ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (15 Août 2007)

mais c'est qui tous ces "on"?


----------



## tirhum (15 Août 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4366101 a dit:
			
		

> *la prochaine fois, utilisez les MPs&#8230; quand je vais voir Dieu, je passe pas par des voix d&#233;tourn&#233;es&#8230;
> *


  













=>[]​


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> chez qui on dort pas ?



R&#233;serve-moi un taxi...   

Edit:



Foguenne a dit:


> Pr&#233;sent !   Avec Silvia, probablement Mini et sa compagne. :love:



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## da capo (22 Août 2007)

r&#233;servez moi une place pr&#232;s du radiateur.


----------



## mado (22 Août 2007)

J'amène les menottes


----------



## da capo (22 Août 2007)

mado a dit:


> J'amène les menottes



ah ben tiens je ne m'y attendais pas


----------



## yvos (22 Août 2007)

je passerai peut-&#234;tre boire un godet voire 12


----------



## WebOliver (22 Août 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Cette fois ci , je viendre



Ah cool. T'as enfin pris de bonnes résolutions.


----------



## dmo95 (22 Août 2007)

C'est sur je serais à l'Apple expo j'éspère y apercevoir l'iPhone ainsi que les nouveaux iMac, par contre je voulais savoir qu'est ce que votre "AEC" et en quoi ca consiste... Juste un rassemblement des membres MacG ??

Merci d'avance


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Août 2007)

Ah merde je croyais que c'&#233;tait une AES 

Bon je vais motiver le Boss pour le billet de train


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> C'est sur je serais à l'Apple expo j'éspère y apercevoir l'iPhone ainsi que les nouveaux iMac, par contre je voulais savoir qu'est ce que votre "AEC" et en quoi ca consiste... Juste un rassemblement des membres MacG ??
> 
> Merci d'avance



En gros, il s'agit de rencontrer des membres des forums autour d'une table. 
Après, chacun peut boire ou manger s'il le souhaite, parler de choses et d'autres... Par exemple MacG et les forums, mais aussi et surtout le reste, si possible!...   
Bon, enfin, en gros, quoi. 

Le mieux, c'est encore de venir, et de te faire ta propre idée de la chose.


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Août 2007)

AEC = Assembl&#233;e Extraordinaire du Chibre.









-------> []


----------



## pim (22 Août 2007)

Et le clou de la soir&#233;e consiste &#224; passer un sacr&#233; savon &#224; tout membre de MacG&#233; pr&#233;sent ayant moins de 250 messages 








-------> []


----------



## alèm (22 Août 2007)

_bah non ! 
_


----------



## macaronique (23 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> AEC = Assemblée Extraordinaire du Chibre.


Enfin !  J'ai marre des Assemblées Extraordinaires du Solitaire.


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> AEC = Assemblée Extraordinaire du Chibre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je vote pour !


----------



## dmo95 (24 Août 2007)

Ca va alors il me reste encore 1 mois pour posté 150 message, on va me prendre pour un "floodeur" par contre c'est pas bon 

Et sinon pensez vous qu'on verra l'iPhone ??


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> Ca va alors il me reste encore 1 mois pour posté 150 message, on va me prendre pour un "floodeur" par contre c'est pas bon
> 
> Et sinon pensez vous qu'on verra l'iPhone ??



Un iPhone le 29/09/2007 au Lou Pacalou, je n'y crois pas trop...  
Si quelqu'un de MacG en sort un, il sera un peu l'attraction de la soirée, à mon avis.  

Bon, ceci dit, que ça ne te dissuade pas de venir, tout de même!...


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2007)

_ah non, pas d'iPhone&#8230; bon, &#224; la premi&#232;re AES on a bien eu 10.1 en avant-premi&#232;re mais c'&#233;tait exceptionnel hein ! 

sinon, &#231;a va g&#226;cher le go&#251;t des bi&#232;res ! 
_


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2007)

pis un truc dont on peut pas se servir en France...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Août 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> je voulais savoir qu'est ce que votre "AEC" et en quoi ca consiste... Juste un rassemblement des membres MacG ??





Human-Fly a dit:


> En gros, il s'agit de rencontrer des membres des forums autour d'une table.


le mot important c'est _table_

tu vois dmo95
Il y a une table 
Autour s'agglutinent 
-les piliers qui exp&#233;riment&#233;s ont r&#233;ussi  &#224; prendre une des chaises du Lou Pascalou et se serrent entre potes
( note pour dmo95 , les chaises pliantes sont stock&#233;es sur les cot&#233;s de l'entr&#233;e)
-les distraits  qui pensaient que c'&#233;tait la soir&#233;e de pr&#233;sentation du red nano de ****
- les nouveaux qui font la t&#234;te tr&#232;s_ " Ah ben tiens celui l&#224; je l'imaginais pas comme ca"_
Apr&#232;s c'est au feeling , chacun comme il le sent ( pas oblig&#233; de participer aux d&#233;bats _&#233;cran brillant ou mat, fnac ou apple store, imovie08  une d&#233;ception, forums et censure _  etc etc ) , on parle d'autres choses et les gros timides se saoulent comme toujours... 

nouveaut&#233; de l'ann&#233;e
On  verra peut etre certains repartir en velib ( ou essayer;  ce sera &#224; voir  :love 
( s'il  reste des v&#233;los  en haut , rare le soir)
et  comme c'est un Samedi les metros roulent pus longtemps

dmo95 Quand tu arrives tu demandes Human-Fly ( tout le monde le connait) il ne mord pas ( d'autres oui  )  et il est tr&#232;s branch&#233; cinema ( et eau minerale)


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> les gros timides se saoulent comme toujours...



Y'a pas qu'eux, y'a Mackie aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Août 2007)

T'ention*,* &#231;a glisse...


----------



## da capo (24 Août 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> T'ention*,* ça glisse...








Non mais pour une fois que je viens, j'espère avoir le temps de saluer tout le monde à peu près en état de causer


----------



## dool (24 Août 2007)

mado a dit:


> J'amène les menottes



****** de formation de ***** !!!! 
Je serais à Gland tout le week-end...ça peut faire rêver comme ça...mais non je préfère les menottes Capitales !!!


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Août 2007)

dool a dit:


> ****** de formation de ***** !!!!
> Je serais à Gland tout le week-end...ça peut faire rêver comme ça...mais non je préfère les menottes Capitales !!!


Bon ben heu, si tu veux je peux venir te trouver &#224; Gland et on peut faire des vid&#233;os de gnagnagna, cartables, lapins ou autres. Mais qu'est-ce que tu vas faire &#224; Gland? m&#234;me nous, on y a jamais mis les pieds...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4377746 a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est-ce que tu vas faire &#224; Gland? m&#234;me nous, on y a jamais mis les pieds...



Bah, c'est que &#231;a fait mal.

 ->



starmac a dit:


> Non mais pour une fois que je viens, j'esp&#232;re avoir le temps de saluer tout le monde &#224; peu pr&#232;s en &#233;tat de causer



Bah, y aura au moins SJP.


----------



## da capo (24 Août 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bah, y aura au moins SJP.



C'est une marque de bière sans alcool ?


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2007)

Personne ne sait: la bouteille est toujours vide, alors qu'on la croyait pleine.


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bah, c'est que ça fait mal.
> 
> ->
> 
> ...



il a filé a l'anglaise


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> C'est une marque de bière sans alcool ?





c moi


----------



## da capo (24 Août 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> c moi



euh
je dis quoi moi maintenant ?


je le savais bien


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2007)

ben, la m&#234;me Simone ! :rateau


----------



## Taho! (27 Août 2007)

*Certes, pour une AEC, il n'y a pas beaucoup d'organisation au programme, ce n'est pas une raison pour se passer de serpilli&#232;re...*


----------



## mado (27 Août 2007)

Starmac l'a déjà mise dans ses bagages. Reste à savoir qui la passera..


----------



## alèm (27 Août 2007)

tu t'es lev&#233; du mauvais pied ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Août 2007)

C'est un sport de jeunesse chez nous, on passe la serpilli&#232;re sur le comptoir &#224; la fin de la beuverie, on tord la pate dans un seau, et le contenu sert de derni&#232;re tourn&#233;e. Hum. Moi je viens pas.


----------



## da capo (27 Août 2007)

mado a dit:


> Starmac l'a déjà mise dans ses bagages. Reste à savoir qui la passera..



Je me disais que ça pourrait faire un joli paréo.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Août 2007)

Quoi? Faut venir au Lou avec une panosse?

- Web'O: Panosse et seau.


----------



## Stargazer (27 Août 2007)

Voil&#224; &#231;a c'est fait.


----------



## Macoufi (31 Août 2007)

Vi. J'ai mis 'peut-être'.

Pas de problème de train, pas de stage ni séminaire, 
juste l'impression qu'il va y avoir beaucoup de monde...

:rose: 


On mange quoi au Lou Pascalou ?

_(avec un nom pareil, ça fait envie, quand même...)_


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2007)

Heu ... En fait c'est un bistrot. Donc on y boit plus qu'on mange en fait ! :rateau:
Mais sinon tu y trouves tout ce qu'on trouve dans un bistro en allant du sandwich au camembert bien fort, en passant par la quiche avec salade qui finit sur les pieds ou encore l'assiette de charcut' et fromages toujours prise par deux quand on s'appelle mackie !


----------



## Foguenne (31 Août 2007)

Moi je dis que ça va chier pour certain !  
On est pas la pour rigoler !  
Olivier, Rémi, j'ai prévu une bonne de chez bonne.


----------



## alèm (31 Août 2007)

_bon je viens pour toi et Silvia, Olivier et Mini (tu sais pourquoi, il sait pourquoi) et plein d'autres. M&#234;me si je dois arriver &#224; 23H (c'est l'heure de d&#233;but non ? )
_


----------



## Foguenne (31 Août 2007)

On sera toujours là à 23h00, avec Mini. 
Pour une fois qu'on est à Paris, on en profite.
Par contre il me faut un numéro de taxi qui roule tard.


----------



## Craquounette (1 Septembre 2007)

blandinewww a dit:


> On mange quoi au Lou Pascalou ?
> 
> _(avec un nom pareil, &#231;a fait envie, quand m&#234;me...)_



Pas tr&#232;s loin il y a un excellent petit marocain, rue Mouret (? plus sure) ... C'est juste terriblement bon  :love:


----------



## alèm (1 Septembre 2007)

_sinon ya un resto "la boulangerie" juste en face o&#249; on mange plut&#244;t pas mal. 
_


----------



## Majintode (1 Septembre 2007)

Sinon il y a le petit restaurant "japonais" o&#249; certains m'avaient emmen&#233;...  

Au fait, je viendrai avec mon iPhone.
Non je plaisante hein, mais peut-&#234;tre que je viendrai avec mon nano rouge (quoi, &#231;a y est, c'est plus hype du tout ?   ).


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Septembre 2007)

Bon, pour moi, c'est pas sûr, encore. 


Faut que je vois où dormir.

Mais peut-être que je ferais un tour. 


:bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Septembre 2007)

Je serais sûrement a l'Apple Expo, donc pourquoi pas : je pourrais enfin rencontrer ces modos si sadique, et cela me permettra de voir si il sont plus sympa ailleurs que derrière un écran....

Hey Julrou t'aura dormir avec moi chez Goul, y a pas de problème!!

Peut-être qu'on aura droit a un iPhone avec le système de déblocage canadien!??

En tout cas je conseille le vélib' a personne après 23h du soir : vous en trouvez toujours pour partir mais jamais une place ou les posés, c'est vraiment le souk, j'en ai fait les frais....

En tout cas si je viens, je resterais pas trois plombes, sortie Queen, Duplex, Mix ou Redlight oblige!!


----------



## Macoufi (2 Septembre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Pas très loin il y a un excellent petit marocain, rue Mouret (? plus sure) ... C'est juste terriblement bon  :love:





			
				[MGZ] alèm;4387931 a dit:
			
		

> _sinon ya un resto "la boulangerie" juste en face où on mange plutôt pas mal.
> _





Majintode a dit:


> Sinon il y a le petit restaurant "japonais" où certains m'avaient emmené...



*Merci* de vos bons tuyaux :love: 
A vrai dire, je ne cherchais pas une table, juste à cerner l'endroit, capter l'ambiance...
Human-Fly m'avait laissé penser qu'on y manger (éventuellement !) :


Human-Fly a dit:


> En gros, il s'agit de rencontrer des membres des forums autour *d'une table*.
> Après, chacun peut boire ou *manger* s'il le souhaite



Craquounette, je ne te vois pas aucun des statuts... c'est OUI, NON ou Peut-être ??
(ça te fait peut-être un peu loin...)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2007)

Bon. J'y serai.

Histoire de montrer que les modos sont encore pires en vrai que sur le forum. Pour une fois qu'il pourrait y avoir du sport, je vais pas me priver&#8230;


----------



## dool (3 Septembre 2007)

Le lever de coude est rentré comme sport olympique cette année, ça y est ???


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2007)

Ben voyons. Nique moi la r&#233;putation, toi ! :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Septembre 2007)

C'est pas trop t&#244;t :sleep: 35 ans que je m'entraine :love:


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4390519 a dit:
			
		

> Ben voyons. Nique moi la réputation, toi ! :mouais:


Si ce n'est que la réputation....   



=>[]


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2007)

Pour le reste, m&#226;d&#226;me sait &#224; qui elle a affaire, m&#244;ssieur le buveur de bi&#232;res de *luxe* !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Septembre 2007)

blandinewww a dit:


> *Merci* de vos bons tuyaux :love:
> A vrai dire, je ne cherchais pas une table, juste à cerner l'endroit, capter l'ambiance...
> Human-Fly m'avait laissé penser qu'on y manger (éventuellement !)
> 
> ...



 Oui, c'est exactement ça ; on peut éventuellement y manger. 

 Je te recommande *le post de la Bergère à ce sujet*, qui résume bien la situation.  

 Sinon, par expérience, je peux te dire que ce qu'ils servent est correct, et que ça peut dépanner, mais plus il y a de monde et moins c'est pratique (service forcément plus lent, pas toujours beaucoup de place pour manger, etc...  ) 
 Enfin, c'est toi qui vois.


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4390545 a dit:
			
		

> Pour le reste, mâdâme sait à qui elle a affaire, môssieur le buveur de bières de *luxe* !!!


Plaît-il ?!... 
Ça existe pas à la pression ?!...   :casse:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4390297 a dit:
			
		

> Bon. J'y serai.
> 
> Histoire de montrer que les modos sont encore pires en vrai que sur le forum. Pour une fois qu'il pourrait y avoir du sport, je vais pas me priver



Rien que pour çà, je vais p'têt venir


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2007)

dool a dit:


> Le lever de coude est rentr&#233; comme sport olympique cette ann&#233;e, &#231;a y est ???



_non, le lancer de galettes&#8230; Mackie a d'ailleurs la m&#233;daille olympique&#8230; mais elle estjaune-caca d'oie comme la touinego de Nato Kino&#8230; 

G&#233;kat : t'as int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; venir, l'an dernier tu t'es d&#233;fil&#233; mon gars ! 
_


----------



## gKatarn (3 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4390782 a dit:
			
		

> Gékat : t'as intérêt à venir, l'an dernier tu t'es défilé mon gars !
> [/I][/COLOR]



Nan, pas défilé... c'est de la faute de Mme gKat


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Septembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Nan, pas défilé... c'est de la faute de Mme gKat


c'est souvent leur faute...


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> c'est souvent leur faute...



_vous avez certes raison chère amie   _


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Septembre 2007)

moi je sais toujours pas si je va viendre :mouais:


----------



## mado (3 Septembre 2007)

Et comment ils font pour gérer le stock de guinness ?


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2007)

_il boira de la beamish s'il n'y a plus de guiness&#8230; 
_


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Septembre 2007)

Guinness 2n 2s 

Sinon la Beamish c'est pour les filles


----------



## ficelle (4 Septembre 2007)

un petit hack pour galerie


ooops.... désolé pour le hors-sujet !!!   :rateau: 


cordialement...


----------



## Majintode (4 Septembre 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> un petit hack pour galerie
> 
> 
> ooops.... désolé pour le hors-sujet !!!   :rateau:
> ...




[mode HS on]
Il y a des photos sympa... :rose:  
[mode HS off]



On va pouvoir faire le plein d'AP pendant cette soirée au Lou...! 
Il y aura sûrement de la bonne photo-dossier...


----------



## da capo (4 Septembre 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> On va pouvoir faire le plein d'AP pendant cette soirée au Lou...!



Ouaih super


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2007)

_j'ai l'impression que &#231;a va &#234;tre dr&#244;le cet AEC, je vais venir donc ! 
_


----------



## da capo (4 Septembre 2007)

Ah quand m&#234;me !

Qu'on puisse boire une tisane ensemble, enfin !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4391364 a dit:
			
		

> _j'ai l'impression que &#231;a va &#234;tre dr&#244;le cet AEC, je vais venir donc !
> _


J'ai malgr&#233; tout l'impression que &#231;a ne sera pas la meilleure  Mais bon, m&#234;me sentiment


----------



## dool (4 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4391387 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai malgré tout l'impression que ça ne sera pas la meilleure



Rho tout ça parceque je ne suis pas làààààà, mon chatooooonnn, c'est meuuuugnoooonnn...


Ah ?! Tu ne comptais lever que le coude, pas mon Q(I)?! .... bon bon....je remballe, je vais servir l'autre table !


----------



## Majintode (4 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Ouaih super



Han... Toi même pas je te prête mon Nano rouge


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2007)

_euh et moi ? 
_


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Septembre 2007)

Toi ?
Orange arrang&#233;e ?


----------



## Majintode (4 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4392213 a dit:
			
		

> _euh et moi ?
> _



Toi t'es cool, et t'es mon modo préféré : je te le prêterai 
Non je ne suis pas un fayot...!


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Toi ?
> Orange arrangée ?



_ah non, ça fait mal à la tête ça je ne me souviens plus de la nuit de samedi à dimanche déjà en fait, à partir de 4h30 du matin   _



Majintode a dit:


> Toi t'es cool, et t'es mon modo préféré : je te le prêterai
> Non je ne suis pas un fayot...!



_oh merci ! :love::love::love:_

penser à ne jamais bannir Majintode


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2007)

Au fait si quelqu'un peut me donner un numéro de téléphone de taxi qui roule durant la nuit.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Septembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Au fait si quelqu'un peut me donner un numéro de téléphone de taxi qui roule durant la nuit.



Je crois que y a les taxis SJP qui roulent jusqu'à très tard.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

Ouais mais ils viennent jamais&#8230; laisse tomber :sleep:


----------



## gKatarn (5 Septembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Au fait si quelqu'un peut me donner un numéro de téléphone de taxi qui roule durant la nuit.



Pffff, un taxi... y a Vélib' à Paris maintenant


----------



## WebOliver (5 Septembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pffff, un taxi... y a Vélib' à Paris maintenant



:affraid: Oui, je crains le pire.


----------



## Majintode (5 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4392242 a dit:
			
		

> _..._
> _oh merci ! :love::love::love:_
> 
> penser à ne jamais bannir Majintode



Bon et bien voilà, mon iPod nano RED est devenu has been... :hein:
(ou collector ? )


----------



## tweek (6 Septembre 2007)

Putain, c'est où ce truc? 


Merde, 3 plombes du M13


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Septembre 2007)

sinon il y a les noctambus!!
mais faut bien calculer son coup, il ne font que paris en long et en large!!

Trop la mort aussi pou mon petit Black 8Go, comment je vais faire pour vendre sa maintenant???


----------



## maousse (6 Septembre 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> un petit hack pour galerie
> 
> 
> ooops.... désolé pour le hors-sujet !!!   :rateau:
> ...



bon bah, il faudra faire comparaison cette année...
Merci Ficelle, je ne me souvenais pas de la moitié de ces photos   :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Septembre 2007)

Faut qu'je vienne, demain j'attaque le train 

PS : j'ai chang&#233; de coupe


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2007)

pareil !


----------



## jahrom (7 Septembre 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Faut qu'je vienne, demain j'attaque le train
> 
> PS : j'ai changé de coupe




Moi j'ai pas changé...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Moi j'ai pas changé...



Rajoute quelques grammes...


----------



## jahrom (7 Septembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Rajoute quelques grammes...




Tu crois pas si bien dire...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Septembre 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Tu crois pas si bien dire...


Drogu&#233;!


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Septembre 2007)

Juste comme &#231;a, l'AEC c'est bien le samedi, pas le vendredi ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Septembre 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Juste comme &#231;a, l'AEC c'est bien le samedi, pas le vendredi ?



Ben &#224; ton avis, si c'est &#233;crit samedi en-haut?


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Septembre 2007)

C'est bien ce que je me disais en m&#234;me temps  
Va falloir que je m'arrange du coup :sleep:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4395464 a dit:
			
		

> pareil !




Moi si : je suis encore plus con qu'avant !


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Septembre 2007)

T'1 si Finn vient, faut vraiment que je m'arrange pour viendre aussi


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Septembre 2007)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Moi si : je suis encore plus con qu'avant !



ça parait difficile à imaginer mais bon...   :love:


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ben à ton avis, si c'est écrit samedi en-haut?


l'iPod Nano n'a pas de radio ?


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ça parait difficile à imaginer mais bon...   :love:




Je suis bien d'accord, pas de radio sur l'iPod nano, ça ne s'imagine pas.   :love:


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2007)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Moi si : je suis encore plus con qu'avant !




C'est bien.  :love: 

(tout ça ne nous rendra pas la radio sur l'iPod Nano !   cfr SMG  )


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Septembre 2007)

Ah ces modos qui floodent :love:

Euh sinon c'est quand l'AEC des modos ?


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2007)

T'es plus modo toi... t'es pas invit&#233;


----------



## alèm (7 Septembre 2007)

_toi non plus&#8230; 
_


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2007)

sauf que moi, je n'ai jamais &#233;t&#233; modo (sur macg  ) et que je n'essaie pas de squatter


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Septembre 2007)

C'&#233;tait juste pour savoir 
Vu qu'avant l'AEC c'etait le vendredi et le samedi le repas des modos :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> C'était juste pour savoir
> Vu qu'avant l'AEC c'etait le vendredi et le samedi le repas des modos :mouais:



C'était coulé dans le bronze?  

Bon, moi je suis prêt.  Christophe, Rémi, Romu, Paul... En piste! :love:

[YOUTUBE]HW6knPZvF5M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## macinside (8 Septembre 2007)

patron, cinq picon pour ne plus me souvenir de tout &#231;a


----------



## alèm (8 Septembre 2007)

_et pour vomir ? d&#233;j&#224; ?

mackie : je te rappelle que tu ne tiens pas l'alcool, fais pas ton cake ! 


_


----------



## guytantakul (8 Septembre 2007)

Alors, pour moi, je crois que c'est cuit. 
Mais ! (il y a un mais) ma nouvelle boite vient de louer une antenne de l'autre côté du père lachaise dans le 11e (c'est brand new). 
Alors peut-être...


----------



## alèm (8 Septembre 2007)

_ceci dit, j'arrive pour qu'on commence &#224; boire&#8230; 

j'enfile mes docmarten's et &#224; moi les joies de la rade&#8230; 

je t'appelle en p&#233;riph&#233;rie&#8230;  
_


----------



## guytantakul (8 Septembre 2007)

Right !


----------



## alèm (11 Septembre 2007)

_bon, faut que j'aille payer mes billets de train&#8230; 

j'arrive &#224; 22H gare Montparnasse, personne pour venir me chercher ? 
_


----------



## WebOliver (11 Septembre 2007)

Oui, 2083 personnes. 

T'arrives le samedi?


----------



## alèm (11 Septembre 2007)

_boh ouais, le commerce, on y travaille le samedi&#8230; (enfin quand on ne pose pas de RTT et &#233;trangement, j'en avais pos&#233; les deux samedi pr&#233;c&#233;dents&#8230; )

ceci dit, la semaine suivante je suis en vacances&#8230; 
_


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Septembre 2007)

Samedi &#224; 22h... y'aura plus personne en &#233;tat


----------



## da capo (11 Septembre 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Samedi à 22h... y'aura plus personne en état



Si, moi... mais je suis à pied


----------



## alèm (11 Septembre 2007)

_z'inqui&#234;tez pas, je connais le taxi ! 
_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Septembre 2007)

Arriv&#233; pr&#233;vue vendredi soir 21h &#224; Gare de Lyon : tapis rouge, comit&#233; d'accueil, champagne et petits fours, cel&#224; va de soi 

Ah, et merci de me r&#233;server l'hotel &#233;galement :love:


----------



## alèm (11 Septembre 2007)

_tu dors seul ? :love:
_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4400258 a dit:
			
		

> _tu dors seul ? :love:
> _



Disons que je viens seul (je laisse ma peluche à la maison, elle ne supporte pas les transports en commun), mais si je prend un lit double ... :love:


----------



## Macoufi (11 Septembre 2007)

Bien que certaines ne viennent pas, je sens que ma pr&#233;sence s'impose...

 





Me reste &#224; trouver les bons arguments :hein:
justement parce que certaines ne viennent pas...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4400111 a dit:
			
		

> _bon, faut que j'aille payer mes billets de train
> 
> j'arrive à 22H gare Montparnasse, personne pour venir me chercher ?
> _



Possible. T'as pas peur en bécane?


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2007)

Au moins il arrive &#224; donner le nom d'une sur deux quand il les croise dans la rue 

Edit : il a encore un peu de mal entre la speed triple et la street triple, mais il sait que c'est la cousine de la daytona, et &#231;a, &#231;a m'a bluff&#233; un peu quand-m&#234;me


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Possible. T'as pas peur en bécane?



_ah bah non mais j'ai deux gros sacs dont un photo  bon, je ramène mes gants _



guytantakul a dit:


> Au moins il arrive à donner le nom d'une sur deux quand il les croise dans la rue



_et je saurais presque distinguer une SR500 d'une SR-X6 !! 

ceci dit, faut que je demande l'autorisation :rose:_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Au moins il arrive à donner le nom d'une sur deux quand il les croise dans la rue
> 
> Edit : il a encore un peu de mal entre la speed triple et la street triple, mais il sait que c'est la cousine de la daytona, et ça, ça m'a bluffé un peu quand-même



La classe! 



			
				[MGZ] alèm;4401829 a dit:
			
		

> _ah bah non mais j'ai deux gros sacs dont un photo  bon, je ramène mes gants _



Comme tu le sens.  
Pour le retour tu te débrouilles? Chez Oliv'?



			
				[MGZ] alèm;4401829 a dit:
			
		

> _ceci dit, faut que je demande l'autorisation :rose:_



Tiens moi au jus. Sinon je viens en vélo pour picoler.


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2007)

_et dire que je rate un tour en clio jaune&#8230;   :love:
_


----------



## Stargazer (12 Septembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Tiens moi au jus. Sinon je viens en vélo pour picoler.



Mais ouais le vélib' y'a que ça de vrai !  

En plus du lou c'est qu'en descente !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4401839 a dit:
			
		

> _et dire que je rate un tour en clio jaune&#8230;   :love:
> _



Ze veux pas t'emp&#234;cher de conclure avec la clio.   
Comme tu le sens que j'ai dit. 



Stargazer a dit:


> Mais ouais le v&#233;lib' y'a que &#231;a de vrai !



Surtout avec 2 pintes de guiness dans le gosier. 
Quoi que. Je suis s&#251;r que t'as encore de la marge.


----------



## ficelle (12 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4401829 a dit:
			
		

> ceci dit, faut que je demande l'autorisation&#8230; :rose:



oui...

ben je ne suis pas d'accord !!!  


nah ! :rateau:


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2007)

_ceci dit, j'aime beaucoup ton avatar&#8230;   :love:  

nan sans d&#233;c', elle bosse l&#224;&#8230; peux pas lui demander aujourd'hui&#8230; 
_


----------



## gKatarn (12 Septembre 2007)

L&#226;che


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2007)

_c'est le vieux qui ose pas couper le net &#224; son fils qui me parle l&#224; ? :rateau:

parler avec une amie des motards qu'elle voit d&#233;-compos&#233; &#224; son travail n'aide pas &#224; retrouver le chemin de la selle&#8230; 

Khyu, je suis tomb&#233; de l'arri&#232;re de bouzins plus violents que le tien alors soit je te suivrais&#8230; si tu es capable de conduire ! 

_


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4402048 a dit:
			
		

> si tu es capable de conduire !



C'est ça le problème.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Cette fois ci , je viendre
> 
> Et je m'en contre fou que ca d&#233;plaise a tout le monde


Moi ce post ne cessera *JAMAIS* de me faire rire quand même


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2007)

_En chine, ils ont des chats plongeurs, &#224; Lille on a des chats rieurs ! 
_


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

non mais sans d&#233;c', si les AEC ont autant de succ&#232;s tous les ans, je suis s&#251;r que c'est parce que tout le monde veut venir v&#233;rifier que SJP ne vient pas 
En quelques sortes, je pense qu'il faudrait le remercier&#8230;




Nan.
C'est pas moi qui m'y colle


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2007)

_ah non, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; fil&#233; 2&#8364; hier &#224; un gars pour qu'il s'ach&#232;te un kebab, j'ai plus un sou&#8230; 
_


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

On tirera au sort en trichant dans la liste des pr&#233;sents  Pas de probl&#232;me&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (13 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4402314 a dit:
			
		

> non mais sans déc', si les AEC ont autant de succès tous les ans, je suis sûr que c'est parce que tout le monde veut venir vérifier que SJP ne vient pas
> En quelques sortes, je pense qu'il faudrait le remercier


J'viendrais uniquement le jour où il se sera décidé !...   :rateau: 
_Y'a plein de gens que je veux pas voir, y'en a même qui me font peur; y vont être méchants avec moi !!...    :rateau:_ 
_(ceux avec des sourires bizarres....  )_



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4402314 a dit:
			
		

> Nan.
> C'est pas moi qui m'y colle


=>[]


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2007)

_ce serait con que Guytan ne vienne pas, il vient d'inventer le Takul Style&#8230; 







je verrais bien un mix avec le Popol Style&#8230; :love:
_


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2007)

_pourquoi tu dis &#231;a tirhum ?





_


----------



## tirhum (13 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4402370 a dit:
			
		

> _pourquoi tu dis &#231;a tirhum ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avec un teint blafard comme celui-l&#224;, tu va finir &#224; l'asile d'Arkham !.... :afraid:  :afraid:


J'peux citer la "photo" ?!...


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2007)

_ah moi&#8230; je suis en blanc et rouge en vrai&#8230; 
_


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Septembre 2007)

Peut &#234;tre que j'y passerai


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

J'en suis s&#251;r maintenant 
Ce gar&#231;on a le sens de la f&#234;te !!


----------



## tirhum (13 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4402577 a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis sûr maintenant
> Ce garçon a le sens de la fête !!


Et ta nouvelle signature est une invitation ?!.....  



:afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Ah &#231;a !! Myst&#232;re


----------



## gKatarn (13 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4402329 a dit:
			
		

> _ce serait con que Guytan ne vienne pas, il vient d'inventer le Takul Style&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quel talent !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Et quelle jolie bourse


----------



## gKatarn (13 Septembre 2007)

Guytan a &#233;t&#233; op&#233;r&#233; ?  :rose:


----------



## Nexka (13 Septembre 2007)

euh oups erreur de manip :rose:


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Septembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et ta nouvelle signature est une invitation ?!.....
> 
> 
> 
> :afraid:





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4402583 a dit:
			
		

> Ah &#231;a !! Myst&#232;re





Ah, mais c'est BlouSta&#239;le...


J'ai d'abord cru que c'&#233;tait BoulSta&#239;le...


----------



## guytantakul (13 Septembre 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah, mais c'est BlouStaïle...
> J'ai d'abord cru que c'était BoulStaïle...




Bourse Style in da huz !


----------



## Anonyme. (14 Septembre 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Peut être que j'y passerai



Genre incognito


----------



## Foguenne (15 Septembre 2007)

Vu le nombre, il y a intérêt à ce que chacun paye son addition "en direct" histoire que ne se retrouve pas à trois/quatre avec le total.


----------



## alèm (15 Septembre 2007)

_ah oui, rappel : on paye ses consos directement au bar. Ce sera le principe &#233;tabli avec les patrons&#8230; 
_


----------



## Aurélie85 (15 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4405807 a dit:
			
		

> _ah oui, rappel : on paye ses consos directement au bar. Ce sera le principe établi avec les patrons
> _



Depuis quand on appelle les modos du bar des "patrons"?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2007)

Tiens&#8230; je viens de voir &#231;a :



> julrou 15 - "D&#233;gage un mauvais karma"... J'aimerais bien qu'y en ai un qui me le dise, au Lou, qu'on rigole...


Tu sais, ce genre de truc, l&#224;, je suis pas s&#251;r que tu aimerais _vraiment_ que _quelqu'un_ te le dise. Genre, si tu te la fermes dans la foul&#233;e, devant 40 personnes qui elles rigoleront, &#231;a peut ne pas &#234;tre tout &#224; fait le r&#233;sultat que tu escomptais 

Tu devrais &#233;viter &#231;a. Vraiment.


----------



## tirhum (16 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4405807 a dit:
			
		

> _ah oui, rappel : on paye ses consos directement au bar. Ce sera le principe &#233;tabli avec les patrons&#8230;
> _


Service &#224; "l'anglaise"; tu viens, commande au comptoir et paye au comptoir, j'ai servi comme &#231;a quelques ann&#233;es...  
Donc, si le client est chiant, amusement _(pour le d&#233;tenteur de la source)_ en perspective...   :love:  



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4405814 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens&#8230; je viens de voir &#231;a :
> 
> 
> Tu sais, ce genre de truc, l&#224;, je suis pas s&#251;r que tu aimerais _vraiment_ que _quelqu'un_ te le dise. Genre, si tu te la fermes dans la foul&#233;e, devant 40 personnes qui elles rigoleront, &#231;a peut ne pas &#234;tre tout &#224; fait le r&#233;sultat que tu escomptais
> ...


Poil aux dents ?!...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2007)

J'ai une de ces soifs.


----------



## ficelle (16 Septembre 2007)

alem a dit:
			
		

> ah oui, rappel : on paye ses consos directement au bar. Ce sera le principe &#233;tabli avec les patrons&#8230;



c'est vrai, y'en a marre que tu boives tout le temps gratos !


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Depuis quand on appelle les modos du bar des "patrons"?



_c'est vrai que Mourad pourrait largement faire modérateur du bar (avec votre respect mes chers collègues )_



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4405814 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je viens de voir ça :
> 
> 
> Tu sais, ce genre de truc, là, je suis pas sûr que tu aimerais _vraiment_ que _quelqu'un_ te le dise. Genre, si tu te la fermes dans la foulée, devant 40 personnes qui elles rigoleront, ça peut ne pas être tout à fait le résultat que tu escomptais
> ...



_yen a d'autres qui ont essayé ! moi je m'en fous, Chaton est un ami _



ficelle a dit:


> c'est vrai, y'en a marre que tu boives tout le temps gratos !



_ah zut, je pensais que ça passerait inaperçu, ma paye n'aura pas été versé _


----------



## House M.D. (16 Septembre 2007)

Bon bah allez, coucou tout le monde, me voil&#224; 

Une japonaise en rut, &#231;a vous dit? :love: :love:


----------



## Melounette (16 Septembre 2007)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Bon bah allez, coucou tout le monde, me voilà
> 
> Une japonaise en rut, ça vous dit? :love: :love:


Carrément.:love:
Ravie de te rencontrer enfin.


----------



## House M.D. (16 Septembre 2007)

Hehe, ravi moi aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'ai une de ces soifs.


m'etonnes


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4406037 a dit:
			
		

> _ah zut, je pensais que ça passerait inaperçu, ma paye n'aura pas été versé _



Je te dois bien quelques coups :love: :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2007)

_ouf ! je vais pouvoir boire ce soir l&#224; ! 
_


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2007)

_oui, &#231;a, &#231;a va&#8230; 

t'as des r&#233;ducs ? parce que &#231;a fait &#224; peine l'aller hein en vrai&#8230; puisqu'il ne restait que la moiti&#233; ! 

t'acceptes les tickets restos ?  :love:
_


----------



## teo (17 Septembre 2007)

Faut demander &#224; Mourad &#224; faire une soir&#233;e priv&#233;e, les serveuses vont jamais arriver &#224; suivre 
Je croise les doigts de pied pour que Doc' nous donne un vrai temps d'&#233;t&#233; indien et qu'on profite de la terrasse :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> Je croise les doigts de pied pour que Doc' nous donne un vrai temps d'été indien et qu'on profite de la terrasse :love:


Désolé p'tit gars, mais j'ai besoin de tout le soleil dispo pour Bordeaux ce week-end-là. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> D&#233;sol&#233; p'tit gars, mais j'ai besoin de tout le soleil dispo pour Bordeaux ce week-end-l&#224;. :love:



Y'en a vraiment que pour ta gueule! 

Jamais de bapt&#232;me, jamais!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Désolé p'tit gars, mais j'ai besoin de tout le soleil dispo pour Bordeaux ce week-end-là. :love:


Ça, je m'en remettrai pas ! D'ailleurs, toi non plus ! J'ai trouvé un petit jean moulant à souhait ainsi qu'un ticheurte sous dimensionné du plus bel effet, tant pis pour toi, ça sera tout pour Teo !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Y'en a vraiment que pour ta gueule!
> 
> Jamais de bapt&#232;me, jamais!


Eh non, jamais.


			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4407491 a dit:
			
		

> &#199;a, je m'en remettrai pas ! D'ailleurs, toi non plus ! J'ai trouv&#233; un petit jean moulant &#224; souhait ainsi qu'un ticheurte sous dimensionn&#233; du plus bel effet, tant pis pour toi, &#231;a sera tout pour Teo !


Eh ben vois-tu, je pense que je m'en remettrai.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2007)

C'est &#231;a qui est terrible&#8230; une m&#233;moire et pas de souvenirs&#8230;

Pff&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4407519 a dit:
			
		

> C'est &#231;a qui est terrible&#8230; une m&#233;moire et pas de souvenirs&#8230;
> 
> Pff&#8230;


Quand on a une &#233;plicse &#233;clispe &#233;clipse comme avatar...


----------



## teo (17 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4407491 a dit:
			
		

> ()J'ai trouvé un petit jean moulant à souhait ainsi qu'un ticheurte sous dimensionné du plus bel effet, tant pis pour toi, ça sera tout pour Teo !



J'espère bien que je pourrais toucher plus que des yeux  :love:  Et je te demanderai des conseils en technique de combat en corps à corps, il parait que ça manque chez moi d'après certains [MGZ]


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> Et je te demanderai des conseils en technique de combat en corps à corps, il parait que ça manque chez moi d'après certains [MGZ]



Je confirme...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2007)

On en reparle autour d'une bi&#232;re en tout cas. Et prions pour qu'un cobaye se d&#233;signe, je te ferai une d&#233;monstration cadence lente avec commentaires, cadence rapide sans commentaire  De la bonne p&#233;dagogie militaire, tout comme il faut


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4407680 a dit:
			
		

> On en reparle autour d'une bi&#232;re en tout cas. Et prions pour qu'un cobaye se d&#233;signe, je te ferai une d&#233;monstration cadence lente avec commentaires, cadence rapide sans commentaire  De la bonne p&#233;dagogie militaire, tout comme il faut


Je me r&#233;jouis des photos! &#231;a risque d'&#234;tre sex...


----------



## mado (17 Septembre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Je me réjouis des photos! ça risque d'être sex...



Ouais t'as raison. Je vais peut-être y aller tiens. On sait jamais, cobaye, ça peut-être intéressant.


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Septembre 2007)

Bon, j'am&#232;nerais mon appareil photo


----------



## wip (20 Septembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ouais t'as raison. Je vais peut-être y aller tiens. On sait jamais, cobaye, ça peut-être intéressant.


Pfff, tu coupes l'herbe sous le pied de Melounette ?? Il y a vraiment pas d'entraide entre fille...


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Septembre 2007)

wip a dit:


> Pfff, tu coupes l'herbe sous le pied de Melounette ?? Il y a vraiment pas d'entraide entre fille...


La faim justifie les moyens.


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Septembre 2007)

Je viens


----------



## alèm (21 Septembre 2007)

_ouais moi aussi, je cherche encore un endroit o&#249; dormir&#8230; mais &#231;a devrait le faire&#8230;
_


----------



## dool (21 Septembre 2007)

Ca va faire cher les tournées générales avec 2055 invités !


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4411912 a dit:
			
		

> _ouais moi aussi, je cherche encore un endroit o&#249; dormir&#8230; mais &#231;a devrait le faire&#8230;
> _


Tu dormiras mieux plus tard


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2007)

Oui... car regarder le jour se lever sur Paris, gel&#233;, assis sur une marche humide, au milieu des papier gras et des flaques de nature ind&#233;termin&#233;e le tout sous une fine pluie... &#231;a a quelque chose de si romantique.

Je me le suis promis pour cette ann&#233;e.


----------



## mado (21 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4411912 a dit:
			
		

> _ouais moi aussi, je cherche encore un endroit où dormir mais ça devrait le faire
> _



Si le proprio est d'accord, y'aura un lit de libre au 110.


----------



## teo (21 Septembre 2007)

_Il est d'accord, c'est un ami 
La résidence est blindée mais pour toi, on a ouvert une autre aile  :love:_


----------



## alèm (21 Septembre 2007)

_en plus, avec les travaux que freelancer a fait chez la voisine du dessous, on a de quoi voir venir ! 
_


----------



## wip (21 Septembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Si le proprio est d'accord, y'aura un lit de libre au 110.


Ah bon, c'est sur maintenant alors... Tu vas vraiment dormir chez BackCat... :rateau:


----------



## mado (21 Septembre 2007)

wip a dit:


> Ah bon, c'est sur maintenant alors... Tu vas vraiment dormir chez BackCat... :rateau:



Absolument  (fallait que je me grouille de conclure avant m&#233;lou..)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2007)

Fallait pas te presser mon ange :love: Melounette, je sais m&#234;me pas qui c'est&#8230;


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Septembre 2007)

Tu crois qu'on peux rentrer &#224; 110 chez Chaton  ? :mouais:


----------



## teo (21 Septembre 2007)

C'est un gar&#231;on _tr&#232;s_ ouvert


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2007)

Ouais&#8230; Mais euh&#8230; comment dire ?&#8230;
:rose:
Ouais nan rien&#8230; J'ferai comme si j'avais pas compris


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Septembre 2007)

tant que c'est qu'au niveau de la porte...  :rateau:


----------



## wip (21 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4412212 a dit:
			
		

> Fallait pas te presser mon ange :love: Melounette, je sais même pas qui c'est


Entre un Baril de Mado et un Baril de Melounette, perso, j'hésiterai...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2007)

Ah ben voil&#224; une consid&#233;ration tr&#232;s consensuelle qui n'engage que toi&#8230; C'est pas sympa d'opposer fortuitement tes amies  Moi qui n'ai pas de propension &#224; ce genre d'&#233;quit&#233;, Doc m'en garde, j'avoue que mon h&#233;sitation resterait dans le plus parfait &#233;tat de l&#233;thargie possible


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2007)

C'est vrai qu'al&#232;m paie pas ses bi&#232;res ?


----------



## gKatarn (21 Septembre 2007)

wip a dit:


> Entre un Baril de Mado et un Baril de Melounette, perso, j'hésiterai...



Mado lave plus blanc que blanc et Melou respecte les couleurs ?


----------



## alèm (21 Septembre 2007)

_


supermoquette a dit:



			C'est vrai qu'al&#232;m paie pas ses bi&#232;res ?
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


t'inqui&#234;tes, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; pay&#233; la retraite du patron, c'est pour &#231;a que j'en paye moins que la moyenne oui&#8230; 

Barils, melounette, mado, paul&#8230; &#231;a fait train&#233;e de poudre tout &#231;a&#8230; moi perso, j'h&#233;siterai &#224; y mettre le nez ou une allumette ! :affraid:

_


----------



## mado (21 Septembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Mado lave plus blanc que blanc et Melou respecte les couleurs ?



Non, je déteins. Enfin j'essaie. Pour une vie en rose :rose:  :rose:


----------



## dool (21 Septembre 2007)

Paul ? Une trainée ?? ... M'enfin, parler comme ça d'un jeune papa... ça mérite la fameuse tournée ça !



:rateau:


----------



## alèm (21 Septembre 2007)

_toi tu m&#233;rites une fess&#233;e et pis c'est tout ! 
_


----------



## dool (21 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4412983 a dit:
			
		

> _toi tu mérites une fessée et pis c'est tout !
> _



C'est pas la première qui m'est promise...je vais finir par vraiment regretter de ne pouvoir venir


----------



## alèm (21 Septembre 2007)

_Plaisir de donner, joie de recevoir 
_


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Septembre 2007)

Je paie la tournée.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2007)

Le dis pas deux fois.


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Septembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Le dis pas deux fois.



Pour toi, ça sera double ration.  

:love:


----------



## alèm (21 Septembre 2007)

_tu penses qu'il a des choses &#224; se faire pardonner ? 
_


----------



## WebOliver (21 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'ai une de ces soifs.


 
Plutôt deux fois qu'une.


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Plutôt deux fois qu'une.




Ben j'espère qu'ils ont prévu les fûts, au Lou...


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Septembre 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je paie la tournée.


C'est noté :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Plutôt deux fois qu'une.


Auto-citation :mouais: 




















flood  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2007)

j'ai une admiration certaine pour ce genre de r&#233;action dans les 59 secondes&#8230;


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2007)

C'est pas de l'auto-citation, c'est du second degr&#233;. Et c'est rare, chez les helv&#232;tes.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2007)

Des bieres de 2 degres tu m'etonnes !


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2007)

_mouais&#8230;
_


----------



## teo (22 Septembre 2007)

lecrieur a dit:


> C'est pas de l'auto-citation, c'est du second degré. Et c'est rare, chez les helvètes.



tu serais étonné  

_Ah tu voulais les dire chez les vaudois ? :rose:  _

Pour en revenir au sujet, je pense que je serai seul ce soir là.


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2007)

Ben oui. Les helv&#232;tes. Les autres, c'est des genevois.


----------



## teo (22 Septembre 2007)

certains disent qu'on est les parisiens de la Suisse 

je ne sais pas si c'est un compliment en fait


----------



## House M.D. (22 Septembre 2007)

Bah quoi, c'est pas bien d'&#234;tre parisien?


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2007)

_ 


 Non &#8230;



_


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4413935 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> 
> Non
> ...



D'ailleurs, je compte bien m'en empaler un ou l'autres durant mon passage.


----------



## macinside (22 Septembre 2007)

quelle chance d'&#234;tre et Seine et Marnais


----------



## House M.D. (23 Septembre 2007)

Pas grave, Villacoublay c'est pas Paris...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2007)

75 77 78 92 94 95 91 93&#8230; = parigots ! Pareil !


----------



## Majintode (23 Septembre 2007)

Je discutais avec un ami bordelais (Bordeaux... pfff...  ) lors du dernier match de rugby de l'Equipe de France et il me disait, en voyant Ibanez sur le terrain ("regarde-le là, le Lannnnndaiiis... ") que les Basques n'aimaient pas les Landais, qui n'aimaient pas les Bordelais, qui n'aimaient pas les Basques, qui...
Personne n'aime personne... 

Enfin bon, moi je dis ça... Je suis Parisien et "j'aime" (enfin, il m'arrive d'en cotoyer... pour le boulot...) quand même les provinciaux, d'où qu'ils viennent et surtout quelque soit la marque de leur tracteur...  


 Of course, je plaisante hein... je n'ai rien, mais absolument rien contre les roturiers, euh, les provinciaux


----------



## la(n)guille (23 Septembre 2007)

Ouais, mais en m&#234;me temps, tu &#233;coutes du RHCP, donc...
M&#234;me Massey Ferguson, un tracteur, reste un tracteur...
Je dis &#231;a je dis rien...


----------



## guytantakul (23 Septembre 2007)

J'ai vu Matt Pokora avec un T-Shirt "John Deere" &#224; la t&#233;l&#233; l'autre jour.
J'attends la r&#233;plique de Massey Ferguson


----------



## gKatarn (23 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4414048 a dit:
			
		

> 75 77 78 92 94 95 91 93 = parigots ! Pareil !




M'en fous, chuis pas natif d'IDF, juste immigré


----------



## da capo (23 Septembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> J'attends la réplique de Massey Ferguson



C'est une chanteuse ? Connais pas. Mais, bon le temps que ça arrive en province


----------



## guytantakul (23 Septembre 2007)

Mais si tu connais : voix grave, style country.


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2007)

_John Deere est tr&#232;s &#224; la mode chez les parigots&#8230; ils ne savent m&#234;me pas ce qu'est un tracteur&#8230; ni m&#234;me un motoculteur&#8230; j'vous jure ! 

ceci dit, tu regardes quelles &#233;missions pour voir Matt Pokora ? 
_


----------



## gKatarn (23 Septembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Mais si tu connais : voix grave, style country.



Style pedzouille quoi...

Sweet home Alabama ?


----------



## guytantakul (23 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4414203 a dit:
			
		

> _John Deere est très à la mode chez les parigots ils ne savent même pas ce qu'est un tracteur ni même un motoculteur j'vous jure !
> 
> ceci dit, tu regardes quelles émissions pour voir Matt Pokora ?
> _



Euh... Sur Canal J le soir, je ne me souviens plus du nom de l'émission. 
Je vais demander à ma fille tout à l'heure


----------



## Stargazer (23 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4414203 a dit:
			
		

> _John Deere est tr&#232;s &#224; la mode chez les parigots&#8230;  ils ne savent m&#234;me pas ce qu'est un tracteur&#8230; ni m&#234;me un motoculteur&#8230; j'vous jure !
> _



Ah marde C'est John Deer maintenant ! Et moi qui ne suis pas au courant ... Va falloir que je rem&#233;die &#224; &#231;a ! 

Quant aux tracteurs et motoculteurs, oui j'avoue ...
Mais c'est pour &#231;a qu'on a le salon de l'agriculture. C'est un peu notre expo coloniale &#224; nous qui permet d'approcher une fois l'an l'exotisme des particularismes provinciaux et r&#233;gionaux, d'y c&#244;toyer l'autochtone et d'y sentir l'odeur de la paille et du fumier qui sans cela, resteraient hors de notre port&#233;e de part leur &#233;loignement g&#233;ographique ...


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2007)

Honda &#231;a le fait aussi ou pas ? 



Nan pasqu'ils font aussi des tracteurs 
Pis de toutes mani&#232;res je vous pisse &#224; la raie (surtout a toi mon R&#233;mi :love: ), je serais en moto

moi aussi je t'aime ! :love:


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2007)

_en chantant "Je ne connais plus Personne en Massey-Ferguson !" ?!!  

chez moi, les tracteurs sont oranges ou verts ou plus rarement gris&#8230; les connaisseurs reconnaitront les marques*&#8230;  quoique le tracteur qu'on avait au club d'&#233;quitation &#233;tait un Lamborghini&#8230;   









*un verre au premier qui me les citera toutes ! 
_


----------



## macinside (23 Septembre 2007)

orange c'est Renault et vert c'est John Deere :rateau: (ben quoi j'ai passer toutes mes vacances d'&#233;t&#233; dans le fin fond de la Seine et Marne :rateau: ) par contre pour le gris je vois pas :rose: (un vieux unic ?)


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2007)

Qu'est-ce que tu ferais pas pour une binche gratos


----------



## Grug (23 Septembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> quelle chance d'&#234;tre et Seine et Marnais


ah bon


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2007)

Comment savez vous que j'ai conduis toute la semaine un Massey 
Fergusson (photo a l'appui)


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2007)

_bon personne ne m'a cit&#233; les trois&#8230; j'attends encore ? 
_


----------



## macinside (23 Septembre 2007)

le gris c'est pas un ford ? :mouais: (il que les massey ferguson c'est rouge  )


----------



## gKatarn (23 Septembre 2007)

Massey Ferguson, John Deere et Mc Cormick   

Merci pour la bi&#232;re Alem


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2007)

_eh non&#8230;

tu as &#233;puis&#233; tes chances&#8230; 

Ford c'est bleu&#8230; 

je vois rarement des Mc Cormick chez oim, je pensais &#224; une marque plus europ&#233;enne&#8230; 

edit : les Mac Cormick sont rouge sauf exceptions ! 
_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> le gris c'est pas un ford ? :mouais: (il que les massey ferguson c'est rouge  )



Rouge orange comme macg je confirme


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2007)

odré a dit:


> Rouge orange comme macg je confirme



_en europe, les Massey sont rouge sang donc pas comme MacGé _


----------



## gKatarn (23 Septembre 2007)

Mes parents avaient un voisin qui poss&#233;dait un petit tracteur gris, un vieux Fiat


----------



## macinside (23 Septembre 2007)

j'ai d&#233;j&#224; dis unic


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2007)

ouais, mais dans le temps, les marques ne s'&#233;taient pas choisies une couleur&#8230; si je vous disais que ce sont les tracteurs les plus classes&#8230;

tu la veux cette bi&#232;re mon G&#233;kat ?


----------



## gKatarn (23 Septembre 2007)

Lamborghini ? classe &#231;&#224;


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2007)

_ouais mais je l'avais cit&#233; et les Lambo sont de plusieurs couleurs&#8230; (dont un rouge brique qui va bien avec les mod&#232;les haut-de-gamme )

allez je vous aide, ceux qu'on trouve en Gris (parfois m&#233;tallis&#233; c'te classe !) existent aussi en Allemagne en vert clair&#8230
_


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2007)

_P'tain personne n'a jamais vu un MB Trac ?

Laisse-moi zoom zoom zang

Dans ta benz benz benz







_


----------



## gKatarn (23 Septembre 2007)

Ben non, dans ma campagne normande, y a pas ce mod&#232;le


----------



## LouPascalou (24 Septembre 2007)

C'est dommage, &#231;a aurait pu faire de la place sur la terrasse. Bon, vos places sont r&#233;serv&#233;es. 

Bassman et al&#232;m sont tr&#232;s pr&#233;somptueux.

(au fait, al&#232;m, il vient seul ? )


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2007)

_Tant qu'on ne te pose pas un lapin&#8230; 
_


----------



## LouPascalou (24 Septembre 2007)

Tel le ph&#233;nix tu es le Paon du jour de ces lieux !


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2007)

_Pan ?!
_


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2007)

Pan !!


----------



## teo (24 Septembre 2007)

côté tracteur, familialement je suis plutot de tradition _Rivierre-Casalis_, une vraie épopée familiale, certains orléannais s'en souviennent peut-être encore


----------



## Macoufi (24 Septembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Lamborghini ? classe &#231;&#224;



Le must, aujourd'hui, c'est un Cater !


----------



## da capo (24 Septembre 2007)

Je demanderai &#224; mes apprentis des sites de tuning agricole... je pense que &#231;a doit exister.

Ca semble tellement vous int&#233;resser


----------



## Grug (24 Septembre 2007)

cette discussion sur les tracteurs me fait réaliser que  Bigard a reussit à me faire sourire  :affraid: 

*Massey Ferguson*

*by Jean-Marie Bigard*

          Je n'ai besoin de personne en Massey Ferguson
Je n'reconnais plus personne en Massey Ferguson

J'appuie sur le starter
Et voici que je laboure la terre
Je n'reconnais plus personne en Massey Ferguson

Je n'ai besoin de personne en Massey Ferguson
Je n'reconnais plus personne en Massey Ferguson

En rentrant au village
J'ecrase toutes les poules sur mon passage
Je ne peux pas les voir saper mon terrible engin

Quand je sens dans les ch'mins
Les trépidations de ma machine
Je me sens comme un gamin j'tirerai bien la Francine

Je n'ai besoin de personne en Massey Ferguson
Je n'reconnais plus personne en Massey Ferguson

Je roule à plus de 12
J'suis grisé par le parfum d'la bouse
Que m'importe de mourir si c'est en conduisant ?

Ouais dombaï dombaï, tu peux chanter tes conneries j'en ai rien à fout' moi

Je roule à plus de 12
J'suis grisé par le parfum d'la bouse
Que m'importe de mourir si c'est en conduisant ?

En conduisant mon tracteur oui
Et j'en ai rien a fout'
Et j'vous emmerde pas mal !


----------



## Macoufi (24 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Je demanderai à mes apprentis des sites de tuning agricole...


mieux : ramène un de ces engins au Lou !!


----------



## da capo (24 Septembre 2007)

Macoufi a dit:


> mieux : ramène un de ces engins au Lou !!



J'ai déjà mes billets de tgv 

L'année prochaine si il y a une AEA* ok, j'essaierai de faire le nécessaire





*AEA : Apple Expo Agricole


----------



## Grug (24 Septembre 2007)

yep, on attends toujours une AES normande&#8230;


----------



## guytantakul (24 Septembre 2007)

Le tuning des tracteurs, c'est le moteur pantone (rien à voir, amis graphistes, aves le pantone matching system)  

http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid=8045542117971466961


----------



## Macoufi (24 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> J'ai déjà mes billets de tgv


Grug ne ressentira pas les trépidations de ta machine,
il ne tirera donc pas Francine...

Tu aurais pu faire un effort  
_au moins pour lui..._


----------



## da capo (24 Septembre 2007)

Macoufi a dit:


> Grug ne ressentira pas les trépidations de ta machine,
> il ne tirera donc pas Francine...
> 
> Tu aurais pu faire un effort
> _au moins pour lui..._



Je fais déjà un effort en venant à l'AEC, alors que je me limiterais volontiers à des AOC.

Et puis Grug peut bien tirer qui il veut  je n'ai pas à lui imposer qui que ce soit.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2007)

Macoufi a dit:


> lalala



Pas mal ce nouveau pseudo, t'as pr&#233;vu de jouer dans _3 hommes et Macoufi_?

Ouais bon, je sais.


----------



## macaronique (24 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> J'ai déjà mes billets de tgv


 
 Et alors ? Je crois que le TGV a des compartiments à bagages.


----------



## da capo (24 Septembre 2007)

[DM]5Ng3q5a6DgX9xaq1K[/DM]


----------



## Grug (24 Septembre 2007)

avise toi de venir faire le kon comme &#231;a en bas de chez moi tiens, on va voir si il r&#233;siste au balles ton motobecane


----------



## Macoufi (24 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Et puis Grug peut bien tirer qui il veut  je n'ai pas à lui imposer qui que ce soit.


 Il n'est pas question de lui imposer ! c'est lui qui a envie, 
_*manifestement*_ :


Grug a dit:


> Je me sens comme un gamin j'tirerai bien la Francine


faut suivre  
 



macaronique a dit:


> Et alors ? Je crois que le TGV a des compartiments à bagages.


P'têt que ça rentre pas, 
mais la formule train+véhicule, 
c'est fait pour les culs de jatte alors ?


----------



## da capo (24 Septembre 2007)

Macoufi a dit:


> P'têt que ça rentre pas,
> mais la formule train+véhicule,
> c'est fait pour les culs de jatte alors ?



Je te sens taquin(e)

On règlera nos différents sur place si tu viens. Là, basta, je bosse des fois moi !


----------



## Macoufi (24 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pas mal ce nouveau pseudo


ravie qu'il te plaise !!  ...


starmac a dit:


> Je te sens taquin(e)


... mais n'aurais-je pas du choisir une terminaison en e pour féminiser le tout ?...  



starmac a dit:


> On règlera nos différents sur place si tu viens.


 :sick: :afraid: :casse: 
tu sais trouver les mots, toi, pour convaincre... :mouais: 

 



starmac a dit:


> Là, basta, je bosse des fois moi !


Moi aussi ! Je bosse à fond sur ma dispense actuelle de préavis... 

allez,


----------



## da capo (24 Septembre 2007)

Macoufi a dit:


> mais n'aurais-je pas du choisir une terminaison en e pour féminiser le tout ?...



Oui, oui : n'oublie pas un morceau de ton anatomie 




Macoufi a dit:


> tu sais trouver les mots, toi, pour convaincre...



N'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Grug (24 Septembre 2007)

Macoufi a dit:


> Il n'est pas question de lui imposer ! c'est lui qui a envie,
> _*manifestement*_ :
> faut suivre
> 
> &#8230;



mais c'est qu'y m'cherche ce nioub&#8230;
gaffe, je me transforme !   



​


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Septembre 2007)

Tiens, si une bonne &#226;me avait quelques stickers GRD pour mettre sur les tracteurs, je suis prenant


----------



## Nexka (24 Septembre 2007)

J'ai une petite question 
Est ce que au Lou Pascalou on peut danser et est ce qu'il y a de la musique?  

Parce que je me méfie des bars Parisiens :hein: , même si ils ont un nom qui sonne patoi Occitant... Les Parisiens en général ne dansent pas dans les bars


----------



## Macoufi (24 Septembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> mais c'est qu'y m'cherche ce nioub


Au moins, je sais, là, que ta mémoire n'est pas visuelle... vu que tu m'connais déjà 
Sauf que je viens de changer de pseudo (mais pas d'avatar !).
 

_indice : b.........w_



Nexka a dit:


> Les Parisiens en général ne dansent pas dans les bars


ça devrait le faire, alors, il n'y aura pas beaucoup de parisien, je crois... à part la Bergère...


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Septembre 2007)

Un jour, va falloir m'expliquer cette manie


----------



## Majintode (24 Septembre 2007)

Comment ça les parisiens ne dansent pas dans les bars...? 
Bon ok, au Lou c'est tout piti, on y boit beaucoup (et c'est peu dire...  ) et on y danse peu. 

Après, rien n'empêche les "gens d'la night" d'aller faire de la tecktonik en club... 
(ce matin encore je voyais un collégien, iPod shuffle accroché à son Energie, en train de s'entrainer à la tecktonik en allant en cours... )


----------



## Macoufi (24 Septembre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Un jour, va falloir m'expliquer cette manie


manie de changer de pseudo ?
c'en était pas un, avant...
un pseudo-pseudo que j'me trimbalais depuis 7 ans... 
pourtant fidèle, l'était temps que j'me trouve un vrai-pseudo.

Là, c'est reparti pour au moins 10 ans !!

Et puis, si j'avais pu mettre un p'tit commentaire sous le pseudo (tiens, c'est une bonne idée, ça...), j'aurais prévenu !
genre :

*Macoufi*
_ex-blandinewww_

'fin, en mieux, quand même, j'aurais réfléchi un peu avant...


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Septembre 2007)

ah non, mais je parlais pas de toi en particulier. C'est un ph&#233;nom&#232;ne qui se g&#233;n&#233;ralise ici.


----------



## macinside (24 Septembre 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Parce que je me méfie des bars Parisiens :hein: , même si ils ont un nom qui sonne patoi Occitant... Les Parisiens en général ne dansent pas dans les bars



et si je viens déguiser en tracteur   ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Septembre 2007)

Et comme on sera en moissonneuse-batteuse tu vas crier vendange c'est &#231;a ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2007)

Moi en tout cas, j'ai jamais vu un tracteur vomir


----------



## macinside (24 Septembre 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Et comme on sera en moissonneuse-batteuse tu vas crier vendange c'est ça ?



je te raconte pas mes reves alors


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2007)

Rien. C'est nul. :rose:


----------



## Cillian (25 Septembre 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Et comme on sera en moissonneuse-batteuse tu vas crier vendange c'est ça ?






macinside a dit:


> je te raconte pas mes reves alors



 ... Et parce qu'il n'y a pas que Jean-Marie Bigard que l'on puisse citer : 

[SIZE=+1]*La complainte du laboureur*[/SIZE]

Quand elle m'a dit gars louis
Emmène moi dans les fleurs
On f'ra des cochonneries
Pour couvrir le bruit du moteur
Ouh elles ne résistent pas
A mon monstrueux engin
Quand il vibre sous leurs doigts
Mon dieu quel vil'brequin

La cruelle villageoise
M'a laisse pour de bon
Atteindre seul l'extase
Au milieu des sillons
Ouh elle m'a laisse tomber
Comme une vulgaire pomme de terre
Mais je ne me laisse pas aller
J'appuie sur le starter

Et je reste tout seul
Assis sur mon tracteur
Au milieu des labours
Je t'oublie mon amour (2x)

Quand elle est revenue
Je n'savais plus très bien
Quoi faire de la charrue
Le soc entre les mains
Ouh je l'ai fait se coller
Contre le siège en skaï
Puis je l'ai labourée
Au milieu des semailles

Et je reste tout seul
Assis sur mon tracteur
Au milieu des labours
Je t'oublie mon amour (2x)

* Elmer Food Beat

   
*


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Septembre 2007)

36 MacGéens qui parlent de tracteurs pendant une soirée, ça promet! Chaud chaud chaud cette AEC!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

Ouais hein ? :sleep:


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Septembre 2007)

Etre &#224; la masse et faire gus sonne, quoi. :sleep:

(en chantant Marly-Gomont, super...)


----------



## ficelle (25 Septembre 2007)

c'est les horaires "ramadan" au Lou ?


----------



## teo (25 Septembre 2007)

La derni&#232;re fois on avait eu un soir jusqu'&#224; 4 h il me semble


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2007)

_mi, tant qu'on peut boire du vin jusqu'au bout de la nuit&#8230; 

note pour aujourd'hui : aller chercher ces putains de billets de train ! 

j'suis pas bien r&#233;veill&#233; quand m&#234;me, &#231;a tape le muscadet&#8230; 
_


----------



## Stargazer (25 Septembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> La dernière fois on avait eu un soir jusqu'à 4 h il me semble



Justement y'a pas une photo de l'horloge du lou qui traîne ?


----------



## teo (25 Septembre 2007)

sur ma flickr je crois 


Edit: la voil&#224;, pour l'AES Switch


----------



## Stargazer (25 Septembre 2007)

Ah marde et moi qui venais juste de la retrouver dans son fil ! 

J'avais mon copier-coller tout pr&#234;t en plus ...


----------



## gKatarn (25 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4416537 a dit:
			
		

> _note pour aujourd'hui : aller chercher ces putains de billets de train ! _



Tu viens pas en tracteur


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu viens pas en tracteur



_pas fou, je ne roule plus en Motobec' 51 (voire en Caddy&#8230; ) ni en moiss'bat'&#8230; 

mais m&#234;me si ma Ford fait un vrai bruit de tracteur __avec son bon vieux Diesel__&#8230;  pour faire Nantes-Paris-Montpellier, le T&#233;g&#233;v&#233; revient bien moins cher ! _


----------



## Nexka (25 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4417075 a dit:
			
		

> _pas fou, je ne roule plus en Motobec' 51 (voire en Caddy ) ni en moiss'bat'
> 
> mais même si ma Ford fait un vrai bruit de tracteur __avec son bon vieux Diesel__  pour faire Nantes-Paris-Montpellier, le Tégévé revient bien moins cher ! _



Il va à Bayonne le TGV aussi


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2007)

*ah oui ?!! :love: :love: :love:*


----------



## Bassman (25 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4417075 a dit:
			
		

> _mais même si ma Ford fait un vrai bruit de tracteur _



Je ne peux qu'acquiescer


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4417154 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux qu'acquiescer



_ficelle peut même plus, lui qui l'a démarré un matin bien froid blamblamblamblam 

ceci dit, elle consomme peu, peut supporter 4 personnes même genre bassman ou plusieurs BMX 
_


----------



## Bassman (25 Septembre 2007)

c'est pas dur de me supporter quand m&#234;me, je suis tr&#232;s doux comme bestiole :love:


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2007)

_et tu as le poil luisant etc&#8230; etc&#8230;  je sais tu me l'as d&#233;j&#224; servi celle-l&#224;&#8230; :rateau: pour que je t'embrasse&#8230;  :love: 
_


----------



## gKatarn (25 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4417174 a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas dur de me supporter quand même, je suis très doux comme bestiole :love:



Oui, c'est les mouches le pbm


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

Lui c'est au dessus de la t&#234;te, toi, c'est autour de la poche&#8230; choisis ton camp camarade !


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2007)

_la poche, c'est le truc artificiel ?
_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

Oula&#8230; oui et non. Y'a pas grand chose de non artificiel l&#224;-dedans tu sais. Mais en tout cas, si tu cherches la poche, c'est l&#224; o&#249; il ya les mouches  &#8230;

:sick:

Et l'odeur aussi :/


----------



## tirhum (25 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4417230 a dit:
			
		

> _la poche, c'est le truc artificiel ?
> _


Y'en a qu'un ?!....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Y'en a qu'un ?!....


Toast&#233; &#231;a s'appelle


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Y'en a qu'un ?!....



_ouais, on a coup&#233; le reste quand on a vu que &#231;a donnait des Dark-Tintin&#8230; _


----------



## tirhum (25 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4417239 a dit:
			
		

> Toast&#233; &#231;a s'appelle


J'vais te faire livrer de la bi&#232;re... de _luxe_ !....   


			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;4417241 a dit:
			
		

> _ouais, on a coup&#233; le reste qu'on a vu que &#231;a donnait des Dark-Tintin&#8230; _


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

Chez moi, c'est &#231;a la bi&#232;re ! Entre autres, mais surtout, M&#244;ssieur&#8230; :mouais:






Et elle est d'autant meilleure quand on la boit en discutant avec la meilleure compagnie qui soit !


----------



## gKatarn (25 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4417241 a dit:
			
		

> _ouais, on a coupé le reste quand on a vu que ça donnait des Dark-Tintin _



Tssss, y en a eu deux après...    



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4417368 a dit:
			
		

>



C'est de la même couleur que dans ma poche  :love:


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4417368 a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, c'est &#231;a la bi&#232;re ! Entre autres, mais surtout, M&#244;ssieur&#8230; :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> Et elle est d'autant meilleure quand on la boit en discutant avec la meilleure compagnie qui soit !



_le probl&#232;me &#233;tant que certains la vomissent !! :hein:

moi j'alterne : vin blanc ou bi&#232;res&#8230;
_ 
_sinon en bi&#232;res, mon truc &#224; moi, c'est &#231;a :_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

Moi aussi c'est &#231;a. Mais j'ai pas pris de photo hier


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4417383 a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi c'est ça. Mais j'ai pas pris de photo hier



_moi si, un panoramique noir et blanc en triX d'un beau sourire et de jolies épaules _


----------



## Bassman (26 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4417368 a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, c'est &#231;a la bi&#232;re ! Entre autres, mais surtout, M&#244;ssieur&#8230; :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne vois pas debout de verre dedans :mouais:

J'en veux pas !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

Norrmal&#8230; c'est MA bi&#232;re. Pas la tienne


----------



## alèm (26 Septembre 2007)

_ah tiens, j'arriverais plus t&#244;t que pr&#233;vu&#8230;  et j'ai toujours un "taxi" qui vient me chercher&#8230; 

Chaton, t'es pr&#234;t &#224; distribuer des baffes bans aux nioubes ?    
_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

Toujours pr&#234;t, tu m'&#233;tonnes !  Mais comme tous les ans, &#231;a va s'&#233;craser, je ne me fais pas trop d'illusions 

Par contre, au cas o&#249; cette ann&#233;e y'aurait foule, faudra prendre des tickets, parce que je reste pas tard encore une fois


----------



## maousse (26 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4417636 a dit:
			
		

> _ah tiens, j'arriverais plus tôt que prévu  et j'ai toujours un "taxi" qui vient me chercher _


Même si c'est le samedi après 20h, je te ferais un prix, mon bon :love:  

_Penser à travailler mon accent titi..._


----------



## Majintode (26 Septembre 2007)

maousse a dit:


> Même si c'est le samedi après 20h, je te ferais un prix, mon bon :love:
> 
> _Penser à travailler mon accent titi..._



_Penser à ne pas renverser de la bière..._


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4417636 a dit:
			
		

> _ah tiens, j'arriverais plus tôt que prévu  et j'ai toujours un "taxi" qui vient me chercher _


_

Tu t'es débrouillé finalement? _


----------



## alèm (26 Septembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu t'es débrouillé finalement?



_ya un gars de Toul qui vient me chercher en essayant de faire titi parigot ça devrait le faire _


----------



## Pooley (27 Septembre 2007)

et hop un NIOUBE de plus qui vient foutre sa merde au lou pascalou samedi soir...

j't'attend le minou


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4418511 a dit:
			
		

> _ya un gars de Toul qui vient me chercher en essayant de faire titi parigot ça devrait le faire _



Emotions fortes pour sûr.


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> (...)
> j't'attend le minou


Tsss, tsss...
Va falloir prendre un ticket, les fanfarons !....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

C'est &#224; qui qu'il parle, l&#224; ?


----------



## Pooley (27 Septembre 2007)

je sais pas y avait un chat tout vert qui parlait de faire morfler les nioubes...

c'&#233;tait pas toi?

[MGZ] Backcat a dit : "Toujours pr&#234;t, tu m'&#233;tonnes !  Mais comme tous les ans, &#231;a va s'&#233;craser, je ne me fais pas trop d'illusions 

Par contre, au cas o&#249; cette ann&#233;e y'aurait foule, faudra prendre des tickets, parce que je reste pas tard encore une fois "


----------



## alèm (27 Septembre 2007)

_tiens au fait, pour r&#233;pondre aux diverses invitations &#224; manger d'abord, je vais r&#233;pondre. Pour moi, une aes, c'est on s'y rend d&#232;s que l'on peut. Alors d&#233;j&#224; que je n'arrive pas au d&#233;but, je vais donc m'y rendre directement. Donc non, je ne mangerais pas avec vous mais je mangerais quand j'aurais faim, soif, voire m&#234;me que j'aurais mang&#233; un sale sandwich sncf avant&#8230; voil&#224;&#8230; si le rencard est &#224; 19h30 et que tout le monde arrive &#224; 22H30, &#231;a fait passer les brunes pour des prunes&#8230; souvenez-vous de l'attente de maiwen&#8230;  j'en ai encore les boules pour elle&#8230;

apr&#232;s chacun voit midi &#224; sa fen&#234;tre et fait comme il veut.

mais au moins vous saurez o&#249; je suis. 
_


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> je sais pas y avait un chat tout vert qui parlait de faire morfler les nioubes...
> 
> c'&#233;tait pas toi?
> 
> ...


Les _nioubes_ ? T'as pas bien compris. Les _nioubes_ sont transparents pour moi&#8230; Donc &#224;  la limite, &#231;a pourrait &#234;tre des bans, parce que &#231;a, c'est dr&#244;le  Al&#232;m avait fourch&#233; en parlant de baffes. Par contre, il y a toujours quelques personnes qui traditionnellement se portent volontaires ou manifestent par &#233;crit ici-m&#234;me l'envie d'en d&#233;coudre, mais on ne les voit jamais, ou si on les voit, c'est le visage tourn&#233; vers les nuages en train de siffloter&#8230; Donc non  Ne m'attends pas, je ne me d&#233;placerai pas  Par contre, je serai tranquillement devant ma bi&#232;re et on mettra un distributeur de tickets


----------



## Pooley (27 Septembre 2007)

rah merde...

zont de la adelscott au Lou?


----------



## alèm (27 Septembre 2007)

_parce que &#231;a se boit de l'adelscott ? beurk&#8230;

non mais y sont de la Duvel&#8230; 
_


----------



## Pooley (27 Septembre 2007)

mais c'est tr&#232;s bon la adelscott  et coupl&#233; avec de la guiness c'est pas mal non plus...

fin bon je suis d&#233;&#231;u... moi qui esperait voir du modo...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Septembre 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> rah merde...
> 
> zont de la adelscott au Lou?


Fauuuuuuute!


----------



## Pooley (27 Septembre 2007)

bah quoi?

oh 500e post...


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> (...) un breuvage digne de ce nom (...)


Digne de ce nom ?!...
Une liste non exhaustive...  
(clique aussi sur les cat&#233;gories de bi&#232;res, colonne de gauche...)
_Bien meilleures que ne pourra jamais &#234;tre l'Adelscott..._ 



&#201;DIT : pas bien d'&#233;diter, faut assumer...


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> bah quoi?
> 
> oh 500e post...



Pas une raison pour boire n'importe quoi  

Pourquoi pas une Desp&#233; tant que tu y es !


nb : il y a de la Chimay aussi au Lou ? (je coorganise une soir&#233;e chimay bi&#232;re fromage et repas en janvier au fait )


Edit : merci tirhum pour la liste  les chimays y sont.


----------



## Pooley (27 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Pourquoi pas une Despé tant que tu y es !



faut pas déconner non plus  
j'ai beau être un etudiant fraichement arrivé à la fac et boire un peu n'importe quoi, de la despé, JAMAIS


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Septembre 2007)

Pétard !   L'hotel m'a planté ma résa !
Qqn a un plan de secours pour samedi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Septembre 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> mais c'est tr&#232;s bon la adelscott  et coupl&#233; avec de la guiness c'est pas mal non plus...
> 
> fin bon je suis d&#233;&#231;u... moi qui esperait voir du modo...


Guinness :bordel:


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> fin bon je suis déçu... moi qui esperait voir du modo...



T'en fais pas y'en aura du modo, suffisamment pour que chaque te tienne un membre, pendant que 3 opère sur tes parties génitales pour le supplice de l'ipod


----------



## Pooley (27 Septembre 2007)

nan pas le supplice de l'ipod siouplé naaaaaaaan


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Septembre 2007)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> P&#233;tard !  L'hotel m'a plant&#233; ma r&#233;sa !
> Qqn a un plan de secours pour samedi ?


Lausanne, tu situes?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Septembre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Lausanne, tu situes?



je le situerais plus pour mi-décembre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Septembre 2007)

Bon pour l'hotel c'est règlé ! 

Vous pensiez p't'être que j'allais pas viendre ? Non mais oh ! :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Septembre 2007)

Ahh Finnnn, &#231;a faisait longtemps 


Bon j'arrive demain :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (27 Septembre 2007)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Pétard !   L'hotel m'a planté ma résa !
> Qqn a un plan de secours pour samedi ?



J'ai bien mon garage...


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2007)

Fous ton fils dans les bois au moins et laisse sa chambre a Finn


----------



## gKatarn (27 Septembre 2007)

Ben Tintin ne vient pas au Lou, nam&#233;o


----------



## Anonyme. (28 Septembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> J'ai bien mon garage...



Tu files la bagnole avec ?


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2007)

Laisse tomber la bagnole, chez gkat c'est une fourgonnette et en plus elle est pleine de carton.

D'ailleurs la l&#233;gende dis que la voiture est dans un carton...


----------



## House M.D. (28 Septembre 2007)

Le m&#234;me que sur la t&#234;te d'Anonyme?


----------



## jugnin (28 Septembre 2007)

Souikène, je vais plutôt me rendre à une _rencontre alternative festive et solidaire_. Y'aura pas de chats, d'alèm, de Vendez et tout l'tintouin, mais c'est 330 km plus près que le Lou.
 


--> Hein steph ?


----------



## stephaaanie (28 Septembre 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Souik&#232;ne, je vais plut&#244;t me rendre &#224; une _rencontre alternative festive et solidaire_. Y'aura pas de chats, d'al&#232;m, de Vendez et tout l'tintouin, mais c'est 330 km plus pr&#232;s que le Lou.
> 
> 
> 
> --> Hein steph ?



:love: (-> j'ai failli fout' un de ces : coucou : &#224; la con) 
Par&#233;e pour la TPAES (Toute Petite AES) ! 
D'fa&#231;on, c'est pas plus mal : moi les Belges, les Suisses, les Belges-Suisses et autres &#233;tranget&#233;s fr&#233;quentant un forum technique machintosh, je me m&#233;fie !:mouais: 

Moi aussi, je me suis t&#226;t&#233;e comme jamais pour cette Apple Expo, j'en causais d&#233;j&#224; y'a 6 mois et puis... bah nan, je peux pas. Mais c'est parce que j'ai sign&#233; aujourd'hui m&#234;me un CDD de r&#234;ve avec plein de RTT et de vacances comprises dans le pack. (-> je suis contente.)

Je m'en vais donc f&#234;ter &#231;a avec le ju, dans ce rassemblement de hippies de Haute-Bretagne o&#249; l'on causera politique, f&#234;te, concerts, agriculture et march&#233;s bio (pour ceux qui &#233;taient au Larzac pendant la canicule 2003, c'est fort semblable mais en 100 fois plus petit). 




L'an prochain, je verrais bien une Apple Expo d&#233;centralis&#233;e, genre &#224; Rennes tiens. Le Parc Expo est tout indiqu&#233; pour ce genre d'&#233;v&#232;nement et puis, pour remplacer le Lou Pascalou ('m'&#233;nerve ce nom l&#224; chais pas pourquoi), y'a le P'tit Baz', le Mondo Bizarro ou encore le Bar de la Cit&#233; ou le Chat qui P&#234;che.


----------



## dool (28 Septembre 2007)

Je pensais que j'allais interrompre une discussion forte passionnante...mais non...c'est bon...un autre lapin l'a fait avant moi ! :rateau:  

Du coup je lance ma question (prêts ??) : Dans 2 w-e, à ce rythme, vous y serez encore enracinés au bar du Lou ??? Hein ??!! Si je passe à l'improviste je vous trouverais ?! Hein !


----------



## maousse (28 Septembre 2007)

certains ont balisé le terrain plus que d'autres...






Tu viens toujours, Roberto ?


----------



## alèm (28 Septembre 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> L'an prochain, je verrais bien une Apple Expo décentralisée, genre à Rennes tiens. Le Parc Expo est tout indiqué pour ce genre d'évènement et puis, pour remplacer le Lou Pascalou ('m'énerve ce nom là chais pas pourquoi), y'a le P'tit Baz', le Mondo Bizarro ou encore le Bar de la Cité ou le Chat qui Pêche.


_
rien à fout' d'une ville où il pleut tout le temps et où les gens sont contents  (ou pas )

moi, c'qu'j'aime c'est les villes où ya du brouillard tout le temps et les gens ils (s') aiment  (au hasard, Volenciennes, Môbeuge, Lille, Ouasquâl, Omiens é pis cor teu ch'rest) 

l'année prochaine, in fait ch'l'appeul esspo teu in heut d'euch'terri d'Nuds les mines in porro fère d'euch'ski  


c'est quoi ce régionalisme à deux sous  naméo !  le Lou Pascalou (nom auvergant s'il en est) est un bar tenu par des Kabyles dans un quartier multi-ethnique où la mosquée la plus intégriste de France jouxte les séférades hassidims les plus "religieux" , c'est aussi un bar où un type appelé Yann T., musicien ultraconnu de par son Élodie Benco, est venu jouer humblement sans fanfares ni trompettes avec juste son violoncelle alors la Bretagne, là-d'dans rien à tchaire !

pis en plus, le patron, c'est devenu un poto ! _


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2007)

Tout &#224; fait !!!!


(sauf que l'AE en haut d'l&#224;-bas, c'est pas la peine hein ? Les couillons on les cultive chez nous, et on n'aime pas l'importation )

 A demain mon grand :love:


----------



## alèm (28 Septembre 2007)

_ouais&#8230; b&#233;cot fiu ! :love:

('tain, j'vais gal&#233;rer demain&#8230; j'gal&#232;re d&#233;j&#224; avec mes sacs l&#224;&#8230; )
_


----------



## Melounette (29 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4420997 a dit:
			
		

> A demain mon grand :love:


Oui à demain.:love:

Ce qui serait bien c'est si Nephou viendait aussi, comme ça je ferais un prix de group'.
Alèm, tu m'as toujours pas dit pour tu-sais-quoi. Parce que dans mon appart', ça sera p'têt comme le monchéri, y aura une cerise dedans.

Les aut', je sors du boulot à 19 h. J'aurais mon MBP avec moi, j'aurais besoin d'une voiture pour le mettre dedans le temps de la soirée. siouplé, merci beaucoup.

Les aut' aut', les sales pauvres, je viendrais au Lou après manger.
Et interdiction de se moquer de mon vélo. Je lui ai apporté des modifications notoires, j'en suis très fière.

Et non, j'ai pas le temps de mpéter tout le monde pour dire ça, je bosse, p'tin. \o/
A demain bande de dégénérés. J'ai hâte, je vais me lâcher un max pour évacuer cette semaine de taré d'sa mère. Je vous aime.:love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2007)

Et meeeeerde&#8230;


----------



## Melounette (29 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4421113 a dit:
			
		

> Et meeeeerde


Nan...mais...faut pas dire ça. Parce que si ça se trouve, on sera super contents de se voir, et même on trinquera ensemble tout ça.
Si.
Et même tu serais un gentil minou de me commander une blanche juste avant que j'arrive.
Non, je déconne.:rose: Mais y a interdiction de taper dès l'arrivée, d'abord y a le fricassée de museaux.:rateau: Les bisoux ! Les bisoux ! \o/


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2007)

C'est &#231;a qui te perdra&#8230; T'as pas l'&#339;il du tigre, toi. :mouais:


----------



## House M.D. (29 Septembre 2007)

Pourquoi, elle a jamais vu Stallone?


----------



## pascalformac (29 Septembre 2007)

oh elle en a vu des choses
( mais shhhhht j'a promis de rien dire sur ca)

Bon,  je peux &#233;voquer, j'ai accord ,  sa vision  des &#233;tats vari&#233;s ( parfois avari&#233;s)  de certains posteurs en fin de r&#233;union conviviale et arros&#233;e
Mais ca c'est de notori&#233;t&#233; publique , ca s'&#233;tale partout ( voire sur le trottoir en toute fin)


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> J'ai hâte, je vais me lâcher un max pour évacuer.:love:



J'espère que vous n'avez pas le nez trop fin


----------



## Pooley (29 Septembre 2007)

tellement déçu que c'est même pu sur que j'vienne du coup...


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2007)

Ah ben vient pas hein. Personne n'est oblig&#233;.


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2007)

Oui, mieux vaut s'abstenir que de venir pleurnicher.


----------



## Pooley (29 Septembre 2007)

nan c'est même pas ça, le minou veut pas jouer au modo alors ça a pu aucun interet...

mais si il fait un effort je viens l'année prochaine.


----------



## teo (29 Septembre 2007)

Je vais pas venir pour l'ap&#233;ro, plus 22h et des poussi&#232;res. La terrasse risque d'&#234;tre fraiche


----------



## da capo (29 Septembre 2007)

oh, s'il ne s'agit que de trouver quelqu'un pour jouer le m&#233;chant, je peux faire un effort...


sinon, en qualit&#233; de sauvage des r&#233;gions, je n'aime pas trop les photos. merci par avance.
comme &#231;a c'est dit 

&#224; plus tard.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> je n'aime pas trop les photos. merci par avance.


t'inquiete pas , t'es loin d'&#234;tre le seul

C'est d'ailleurs un pretexte de conversation
tu sais ... petit rappel des lois  relatives au droit &#224; l'image et vie priv&#233;e, tout ca
un classique de r&#233;unions de tous types d&#232;s qu'un appareil photo sort

En g&#233;n&#233;ral les photographes respectent 
(et  les  photographes pros encore plus , eux savent fort bien qu'ils risquent gros , tr&#232;s gros)


----------



## Virpeen (29 Septembre 2007)

Prenez-en tout de même quelques unes, histoire que les pauv' gens de la campagne qui n'ont pas pu venir puissent partager cette soirée avec vous...:rose: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Septembre 2007)

Et non ... fallait venir ! 

D'ailleurs y'a pas un salon de la photo qui arrive l&#224; ... Non j'demande juste comme &#231;a en passant


----------



## Virpeen (29 Septembre 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Et non ... fallait venir !
> 
> D'ailleurs y'a pas un salon de la photo qui arrive là ... Non j'demande juste comme ça en passant




Ben justement... :rose: On a choisi l'autre cette année... Donc on sera là (enfin, là où vous êtes quasi-tous aujourd'hui) samedi prochain ! 
Je dis ça au cas où...:rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4420922 a dit:
			
		

> ...moi, c'qu'j'aime c'est les villes où ya du brouillard tout le temps et les gens ils (s') aiment  (au hasard, Volenciennes, Môbeuge, Lille, Ouasquâl, Omiens, Mikonos... é pis cor teu ch'rest)


----------



## jahrom (29 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> sinon, en qualité de sauvage des régions, je n'aime pas trop les photos. merci par avance.



Vu le nombre d'autoportrait, on s'en serait pas douté...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Septembre 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Vu le nombre d'autoportrait, on s'en serait pas douté...



Ça c'est un coup bas qui mériterarait un duel!...


----------



## Majintode (29 Septembre 2007)

Je pense venir aux alentours de 21h-22h. S'il y en a parmi vous qui ont besoin qu'on leur "give a ride" sur Paris, n'hésitez pas à me PM.


----------



## joubichou (29 Septembre 2007)

On dîne à "La boulangerie" et on vient après


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Septembre 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> ... n'hésitez pas à me PM.


----------



## Majintode (29 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> UMP9



Je vois que monsieur aime les armes allemaaannndes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Septembre 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> Je vois que monsieur aime les armes allemaaannndes



"Le prix s'oublie, la qualité reste..."


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2007)

Nop, il contient un peu de nickel, &#231;a donne parfois des rougeurs &#224; l'aine. Je d&#233;conseille donc l'achat ou alors mettre une chaussette dessus.


----------



## anntraxh (29 Septembre 2007)

Tricot&#233;e main.

La chaussette&#8230;


----------



## Craquounette (29 Septembre 2007)

anntraxh a dit:


> Tricotée main.
> 
> La chaussette



Aussi jolie que la dernière de tes créations ? :love:


----------



## WebOliver (29 Septembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]K7vcRFVWPow[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> Prenez-en tout de même quelques unes, histoire que les pauv' gens de la campagne qui n'ont pas pu venir puissent partager cette soirée avec vous...:rose: :love:



Ouais, c'est vrai on veut du reportage *AVEC* les sous tritres ! 

Et surtout n'oubliez pas de *prendre en photo STARMAC*, 
Alem et Amok si vous m'entendez, je sais que vous aimez le risque


----------



## pascalformac (29 Septembre 2007)

odr&#233;;4421739 a dit:
			
		

> prendre en photo STARMAC  ... /...... vous aimez le risque


Effectivement c'est risqu&#233;, tr&#232;s.

art 9 du Code Civil
art 226-1 du Code P&#233;nal
art 226-2 du CP
art 226-19 du CP
+jurisprudence qui va toujours dans le sens de la protection de la vie priv&#233;e


Donc  conseil 
Soyez sympas, sans autorisation de la personne photographi&#233;e  &#233;vitez toute publication ou vous floutez


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> nan c'est même pas ça, le minou veut pas jouer au modo alors ça a pu aucun interet...
> 
> mais si il fait un effort je viens l'année prochaine.


Mais va mourir ailleurs, toi...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2007)

Va picoler ailleurs toi


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Septembre 2007)

je serai là vers 23h


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2007)

n'oublie pas ma photo d&#233;dicac&#233;e !!!!


----------



## kisbizz (29 Septembre 2007)

le train est parti sans moi ..... j'ai  pas osé le prendre :rose:


----------



## katelijn (29 Septembre 2007)

t'inquiéte ... tu en trouveras un autre!!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Soyez sympas, sans autorisation de la personne photographiée évitez toute publication ou vous floutez


 
Ah ben ecoutes puisque cela te tiens a coeur, je te te proposes de suivre Alem avec les "decharges" a faire signer a toutes personnes susceptibles d'etre photographiee entre l'apple expo et le lou. Merci, on se demandait qui allait le faire c'est vraiment sympa.​


----------



## ficelle (30 Septembre 2007)

bien rentré....


----------



## Melounette (30 Septembre 2007)

Je pose ça ici pour ceux qui ont pas cru que je réussirais à rentrer en vélo. Et bin si. Je suis bien rentrée. \o/
Enfin je crois..il me manque une godasse.:mouais: Et qui m'a mis la selle au minimum ? J'avais les genoux qui remontaient dans le gosier.
Demain j'y pose une micro baffouille sur tout ce qui s'est passé.(y a eu un peu beaucoup de sèssque) Et en prime un coup de gueule sur le départ de BackCat de l'équipe de modération.
Je viens de l'apprendre. Je refuse évidemment. Il reprend son dossard vert, on discute et on s'organise. Là, c'est super laid comment ça s'est passé.

Edit : Excellent m'sieur ficelle.


----------



## macinside (30 Septembre 2007)

bien rentr&#233; et d&#233;j&#224; sur le pont :rateau:


----------



## Nobody (30 Septembre 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Je pose &#231;a ici pour ceux qui ont pas cru que je r&#233;ussirais &#224; rentrer en v&#233;lo. Et bin si. Je suis bien rentr&#233;e. \o/
> Enfin je crois..il me manque une godasse.



Ah bon? Vous avez jou&#233; &#224; Cendrillon? Et tu es partie apr&#232;s minuit, bien entendu. J'aurais pourtant jur&#233; que tu connaissais tes classiques.

Bon, allez: qui a la pantoufle de vair de M&#233;lounette?

 

Sinon, oui M&#233;l: vas-y. Balance tous les d&#233;tails bien crades et bien s&#232;ssque, comme tu dis. Avec un max' de photos en prime pour qu'on comprenne bien tout.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Septembre 2007)

Melounette
une godasse manquante , c'est peut être un fan  
Le truc important ( va savoir pourquoi  ) t''es bien  rentrée avec tes deux sacs?

Je signale en passant que Fab Fab a fait un plan retors
Il a prétendu, après quelques  verres, qu'il n' a plus LA chemise....
Doit on le croire?
J'ai des doutes , car il avait son sourire en coin qui,  dans une vie précedente, a napalmé les neurones de plus d'une  :love:


----------



## kanako (30 Septembre 2007)

Bin moa, je suis bin rentr&#233;e aussi. En velib', parce que c'est plus dr&#244;le.
Je tiens &#224; pr&#233;ciser que les v&#233;lib' c'est la merde, &#231;a tourne sur windows, j'ai rencontr&#233; plusieurs stations en panne dont une avec un message d'erreur windows XP&#8230;  :roll:
&#192; part &#231;a c'&#233;tait plut&#244;t sympa&#8230;


----------



## da capo (30 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> sinon, en qualité de sauvage des régions, je n'aime pas trop les photos.
> .





jahrom a dit:


> Vu le nombre d'autoportrait, on s'en serait pas douté...





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça c'est un coup bas qui mériterarait un duel!...



pas poss' : il a payé les mojitos.


----------



## guytantakul (30 Septembre 2007)

kanako a dit:


> Bin moa, je suis bin rentr&#233;e aussi. En velib', parce que c'est plus dr&#244;le.
> Je tiens &#224; pr&#233;ciser que les v&#233;lib' c'est la merde, &#231;a tourne sur windows, j'ai rencontr&#233; plusieurs stations en panne dont une avec un message d'erreur windows XP&#8230;  :roll:
> &#192; part &#231;a c'&#233;tait plut&#244;t sympa&#8230;



Non, c'est de la daube. 
Un velib, c'est la conso d'un m&#233;nage en &#233;lectricit&#233; pendant un an (si le velib dure un an).
OK, c'est pratique et fun... Et &#231;a permet &#224; son investisseur de placer plusieurs centaines de panneaux de pub en contrepartie avec la mairie (288 d&#233;roulants 4x3m de m&#233;moire). 
Rien n'est gratuit en ce bas monde, vous en doutiez ?

Ou alors, faudrait donner des casquettes qui masquent les panneaux quand tu roules... Pas con, tiens, pour une fois que j'ai une id&#233;e


----------



## da capo (30 Septembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> pouet pouet



t'étais là toi !!!!

je ne t'ai pas vu :/

enfin, je n'ai rien vu (mal de crâne et tout le tralala)


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2007)

Nan mais je r&#234;ve, vous &#234;tes dans le m&#234;me bar et vous vous voyez pas ?

Pourtant c'&#233;tait simple, c'&#233;tait le seul plus vieux que toi !


----------



## flotow (30 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> t'étais là toi !!!!
> 
> je ne t'ai pas vu :/
> 
> enfin, je n'ai rien vu (mal de crâne et tout le tralala)



ca depend a quelle heure tu es arrivé


----------



## pascalformac (30 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> t'&#233;tais l&#224; toi !!!!
> 
> je ne t'ai pas vu :/


c'&#233;tait pas moi mais un clone   

moi non plus j''ai pas vu pas mal de gens , enfin si vu mais pas de conversations amicales avec tout le monde.
 (grosse fatigue, fatigue que  Tucpasquic a subi courageusement d'ailleurs  )

faut dire que la longue tabl&#233;e , au d&#233;but &#233;tait coinc&#233;e entre 2 autres tabl&#233;es pleines, pas facile de se d&#233;placer

Ensuite on a pu s'&#233;taler puis ce fut _" tout le monde debout"_ ( plus simple)


----------



## da capo (30 Septembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Nan mais je rêve, vous êtes dans le même bar et vous vous voyez pas ?
> 
> Pourtant c'était simple, c'était le seul plus vieux que toi !



ben, vu que j'ai passé un bon moment à raconter des conneries à Malow, tu comprendras que je ne me suis que bien peu préoccupé du reste 

euh pardon, des autres membres, c'est plus respectueux écrit comme ça.


et s'agissant de ta vile attaque : tu sais où tu peux te le mettre mon âge ? Deux mains, 6 doigts, ça risque de te faire mal


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2007)

_moi, j'ai dit des conneries &#224; tout le monde et embrass&#233; plein de gar&#231;ons&#8230; hein mamzellecha&#8230; 

je me souviens avoir pay&#233; une tourn&#233;e&#8230; pis avoir bu beaucoup plus que &#231;a&#8230;

sinon, j'ai parl&#233; &#224; la maman de Dark-Tintin, bah je crois que j'aime bien toute la famille, si vous venez sur Nantes, on ira s'faire des galettes&#8230; 

j'ai aussi revu mon Foguenne, mon Mini et leurs compagnes :love: et &#231;a faisait bien longtemps.

sinon Trukenplastic, il est tout timide en vrai.

merci &#224; tous d'avoir &#233;t&#233; l&#224;&#8230;

et m&#234;me &#224;  Bolchevik&#8230; quel salaud cuil&#224; ! _


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2007)

pis j'ai perdu ma Valise [RTL]&#8230;&#160;euh&#8230; j'suis r'devenu un simple "al&#232;m" quoi&#8230; :love:


----------



## pascalformac (30 Septembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Nan mais je rêve, vous êtes dans le même bar et vous vous voyez pas ?]


C'est je pense une affaire de mise en place 
le coup des long tables serrées  ca facilite pas les translations ( même pas assez d'espace pour jouer aux _chaises musicales_)

Et pis faudrait mettre au point un systeme de badge avec les pseudos macg,  facon _weurdcompagnie_
 
On a rigolé avec l'idée hier , mais après tout  pourquoi pas. 
-


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Non, c'est de la daube.
> Un velib, c'est la conso d'un ménage en électricité pendant un an (si le velib dure un an).
> OK, c'est pratique et fun... Et ça permet à son investisseur de placer plusieurs centaines de panneaux de pub en contrepartie avec la mairie (288 déroulants 4x3m de mémoire).
> Rien n'est gratuit en ce bas monde, vous en doutiez ?
> ...



C'est pas avec toi qu'on va monter un réseau de pedalo en libre service à Brest


----------



## guytantakul (30 Septembre 2007)

Un pédalo dans la marée ? 
Retourne plutôt en méditerr-machin avec ton dériveur !


----------



## pascalformac (30 Septembre 2007)

et on parle même pas des chaussures de _Naru Narutrucbidule_

Sujet conflictuel


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2007)

_en passant, merci &#224; pascalformac d'avoir mod&#233;r&#233; le bar hier soir ! _


----------



## Nexka (30 Septembre 2007)

Bon et alors finalement?   Vous avez dansé?


----------



## Stargazer (30 Septembre 2007)

T'as pas id&#233;e &#224; quel point !


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2007)

_j'ai pas remerci&#233; tout le monde ? si&#8230; ah bon, d&#233;j&#224; ?

enchant&#233; d'avoir crois&#233; joubichou et madame en vrai.

Jahrom a vieilli, mais malow pas du tout ! 

Finn_atlas a vieilli, mais Globalcut pas du tout ! 

Grug a vieilli, mais maousse pas du tout ! 

Maiwen a vieilli, mais Hugo pas du tout ! 

Gkatarn est de toute fa&#231;on trop vieux depuis longtemps, mais madame pas du tout ! 

Human a &#224; peine vieilli, mais macaronique pas du tout ! 

Naru a vieilli, mais Gognol pas du tout ! _


----------



## flotow (30 Septembre 2007)

al&#232;m;4422124 a dit:
			
		

> _sinon Trukenplastic, il est tout timide en vrai.
> _



ah oui?  par ce que je ne suis pas timide ici? 

en tout cas, que de personnes 'nouvelles' 
les chaussures de naru, c'est tabou... (prononcer narou.... pour la rime )


----------



## maiwen (30 Septembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _
> Jahrom a vieilli, mais malow pas du tout !
> 
> Finn_atlas a vieilli, mais Globalcut pas du tout !
> ...



ah bah merci !  et la galanterie alors ? ...


----------



## teo (30 Septembre 2007)

_Et Alèm a vieilli mais Bolchevik pas du tout   :rose: _


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2007)

_teo a vieilli mais mado pas du tout ! 

Stargazer n'a pas grandi mais Web'O pas du tout non plus ! 

Melounette a vieilli mais Mourad pas du tout ! _


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2007)

_Bassman a vieilli mais Chaton pas du tout&#8230;

par contre, Starmac, c'est le mec qui &#233;tait habill&#233; en Querelle de Brest ? je l'ai embrass&#233; sur la bouche lui aussi ? me souviens plus l&#224;&#8230;

n'emp&#234;che, il a toujours les l&#232;vres aussi douces le maousse !!  _


----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2007)

Quoi ?! 

C'est pas qu'a moi que tu l'as roul&#233; la pelle ???   


Salaud !


Bon sinon bien rentr&#233; (pas mit longtemps en fait  c'&#233;tait roulant...   )
J'ai pass&#233; une excellente soir&#233;e, merci &#224; tous, et surtout qqun(e)s


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2007)

_t'as bien fait de pas trop boire, j'ai pas envie que tu retournes au tas. je t'aime trop mon gars. _


----------



## Stargazer (30 Septembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> J'ai passé une excellente soirée, merci à tous, et surtout qqun(e)s



Oui hein ... Quand je surgis pas dans ton dos la soirée est plus folle ! :rateau:


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2007)

_ tiens, ya un absent barbu qui mate&#8230; 

sinon, content d'avoir enfin pu rencontrer Miss WaitWaitWait qui est bien plus agr&#233;able &#224; regarder que les petits minets de Wet Wet Wet&#8230; :love:_


----------



## da capo (30 Septembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _par contre, Starmac, c'est le mec qui était habillé en Querelle de Brest ? je l'ai embrassé sur la bouche lui aussi ? me souviens plus là
> _



faut arrêter le PCP


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2007)

_les deux Xav' m'ont manqu&#233;

surtout toi mon Doc 


sinon Nato a vieilli mais arnal pas du tout ! _


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> faut arrêter le PCP



_
fallait pas me filer de GHB*, je me serais souvenu de tes exploits linguistiques :rateau: et de ceux de Freelancer dont j'ai partagé la couche, il va croire que ça ne m'a rien fait 

et je vais encore passer pour le goujat de service 

comment ça "comme d'hab' " ?!! 









*tout ça parce que j'avais un sweet-shirt du KGB ouais je sais, j'ai dit sweet car merci alxbizar ! :love:_


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2007)

al&#232 a dit:


> _
> 
> 
> truc a vieilli mais machin  pas du tout ! _





marrant, il n'y avait qu'un seul anniversaire hier soir&#8230; et tu l'as oubli&#233; dans tes listes


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2007)

_luma&#239; n'a pas vieilli mais Fab'Fab pas non plus&#8230; _


----------



## jahrom (30 Septembre 2007)

Soir&#233;e bien cool.  

Starmac t'inqui&#232;tes, c'est &#224; charge de revanche...
Un message en particulier &#224; Silvia : Il faut imp&#233;rativement un 40D pour prendre le petit en photo...  (N'est ce pas Paul ???)

J'ai quelques photos sympa, voir m&#234;me quelques dossiers br&#251;lants...
Pour ne pas les voir sur le forum je propose des ench&#232;res par MP.
Le plus offrant se verra remettre les originaux.
Merci de votre compr&#233;hension  

Ps : R&#233;mi je ne suis pas vieux, je suis mature. Nuance.


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Septembre 2007)

Dommage que je n'ai pas pu venir, j'aurais bien aimé... 


J'attends les photos, pour voir ce que j'ai loupé.


----------



## maiwen (30 Septembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> marrant, il n'y avait qu'un seul anniversaire hier soir et tu l'as oublié dans tes listes



ah non  non deux ... c'était mon anniversaire aussi selon Foguenne ... il me l'a bien souhaité 3 fois... ça fait plaisir


----------



## Stargazer (30 Septembre 2007)

Tu les fais pas tes 30 ans !


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Soir&#233;e bien cool.
> 
> Starmac t'inqui&#232;tes, c'est &#224; charge de revanche...
> Un message en particulier &#224; Silvia : Il faut imp&#233;rativement un 40D pour prendre le petit en photo...  (N'est ce pas Paul ???)
> ...



De toutes fa&#231;ons elles doivent &#234;tre toutes floues tes photos


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2007)

C'&#233;tait Khyul. 

Les bisous d'al&#232;m et foguenne sont d'une douceur... :love: 
Bladrak c'est un prof sur la drogue.  
Kanako elle est grande. :mouais: 
Backcat, en vrai il est vachement muscl&#233; et tout.  
Joubichou, c'est un bucheron barbu powered by Guiness.  
Stargazer est pas loin.  
Grug, il est rinc&#233;, comme d'hab.  
Pi' bassou en fait, il sent pas si mauvais que &#231;a.  
Jarhom a stabilis&#233; sa courbe de poids et Malow est contente. 
Starmac il est sympa.
Teo est devenu fou de wow.
Mado a l'air d'aller bien.
Maiwen et Hugo aussi.
WebO c'est vraiment un minipousse en fait.
Macmarco je l'ai loup&#233;.

D'autres aussi.

Meuh bon, c'est pas l'endroit pour cotoyer tout le monde.
Une autre fois.


----------



## jahrom (30 Septembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> C'était Khyul.



Et sinon, t'en es content de tes cheveux ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Et sinon, t'en es content de tes cheveux ?



Ouai super ! 


Petit con.


----------



## Melounette (30 Septembre 2007)

:mouais:
Alèm, tu es mort....
Sache que dire que je suis vieille, c'est l'affront suprême pour moi.:hein:


Nobody a dit:


> Ah bon? Vous avez joué à Cendrillon? Et tu es partie après minuit, bien entendu. J'aurais pourtant juré que tu connaissais tes classiques.


Je sais pas à quel heure je suis partie. Mais je suis bien partie, c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire.:rateau:
Sinon, c'est bon, j'ai retrouvé ma chaussure. Sur mon vélo ce matin avec un petit mot : "Je crois que ceci vous appartient". J'aime à penser que c'est un beau jeune homme qui m'observe dans le quartier depuis quelques temps et qui l'a ramassée en me voyant en détresse sur les derniers mètres à vélo:rateau:. Et que nous nous marierons et aurons beaucoup d'enfants, tout ça...:love:



kanako a dit:


> Bin moa, je suis bin rentrée aussi. En velib', parce que c'est plus drôle.
> Je tiens à préciser que les vélib' c'est la merde, ça tourne sur windows, j'ai rencontré plusieurs stations en panne dont une avec un message d'erreur windows XP  :roll:
> À part ça c'était plutôt sympa


Ah oui, ça je le vois souvent. J'avais oublié de te prévenir. En plus ils sont assez lourds et n'ont que peu de vitesses. Mais en même temps, tu peux te dire que t'as fait ton quota de sport là. C'est bon, tu peux répondre à l'appel du canaprout sans culpabiliser.

Bon previousely on apple expo civilisée :
(J'ai raté un bout de la soirée pour cause de répétition inopinément programmée ce soir là par mon patron troskyste)
-Y avait beaucoup trop de monde à voir. \o/ J'en ai raté la moitié. Je voulais rencontrer Joubichou et pis d'autres. Ils étaient où bon sang ?

-J'ai embrassé des gens dont je n'ai aucune idée de qui c'était. (extrait : "Bonjour, t'es qui sur Macgé ?""Ah non, moi je fais pas parti de votre groupe là, je voulais juste savoir où étaient les toilettes.""Ah pardon:rose:")

-Alèm a embrassé tout le monde sur la bouche mais sans la langue (petit, petit joueur)
-WebO a fait de même mais avec la langue (et un beau T-shirt macgé)

-Rencontre extra :Foguenne. Alors là, je suis bien contente, ce type est excellent. Il est de ces hommes à qui on sert la main en s'inclinant. Ouvert, jovial, passionné.Sylvia est très jolie, comme sur les photos. Bref, y a des gens comme ça, ça fait super plaisir.

-Moment de fantasme : Grug, ce bellâtre, ce dandy des temps modernes, le chaud, s'approche de vous, il va vous embrasser, votre visage s'embrase. Ses lèvres douces touchent vos lèvres dans un moment de pure poésie.
On en rêve toutes, ne niez pas.:love:
Et bin ça s'est passé sous mon nez.
Mais pas avec moi. C'est Carole qui y a eu droit. Strop injuste.
(Bon elle fêtait ses 30 ans après tout. Re-bon anniversaire poulette.)

-BackCat, je l'aime. Je n'en dirais pas plus sur ce sujet brûlant. Mais c'est mon modo méchant préféré à moi que j'ai. Et il restera à jamais une légende, un modèle dans mon coeur.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Il m'a embrassé 4 fois:loveFinn atlas a bien proposé de reprendre le flambeau. Mais bof, il est pas assez méchant. Pitètre Stargazer. Mais il est méchant qu'avec les filles et pis il couche avec Docevil.

-J'ai touché les fesses de Starmac, il s'en est même pas aperçu. uhuhuh Bon, faut dire, y a eu un moment où on voyait bien dans ses yeux qu'il ne s'apercevait de plus grand chose hein.(Ok, il était pas le seul)

-Bonne surprise : la présence de Mado. Que j'ai à peine eu le temps de voir. Mais ça fait super plaisir.

-Y a des gens qui couchent ensemble, mais pas 2 fois le même soir, et ça tourne pendant la nuit. Mais chut.

-Nouvelle mode chez les filles de Macgé : les cheveux courts. Et vas-y qu'on compare nos coiffures et pia pia pia. Celle à qui ça va super bien, c'est Maïwen. Définitivement.

-J'ai confirmation : Roberto porte ses chemises à fleurs en toute saison. Même quand on se pèle le jonc en pleine nuit sur la terrasse du Lou. Jamais il ne se couvre. Pas frileux le garçon.

-Y a eu une star blonde qui est passée sans faire d'autographes. Il préfère les garder pour les gens du nord. Y a que WebO qui a eu le droit à la photo de fan. Mais bon, WebO il met la langue, donc évidemment...

-MacMarco m'a offert une rose. Quel homme.:love:

-J'ai vu Jahrom et Malow en vrai. Jahrom, il a un reflex sur chaque oeil.

-Bon bin sinon, tout plein de gens qu'on est content de voir. Je peux pas tous les nommer. \o/ Mais c'est bon de se retrouver comme ça de temps en temps.En plus ça parle ziq à tous les coins de discussions, c'est sympa. On se sent bien avec vous.


-Ah oui sinon, un point important : FOUTEZ LA PAIX A MON VELO !!!!!
Non, mais c'est vrai quoi.:mouais:
Merci pour les conseils, mais bon voilà quoi...
La prochaine fois, je viendrais en trotinette tiens, et on verra.

-Il manquait quelques personnes qu'il eût été bon qu'elles soient là. Suivez mon regard...:hein:

-Et comme m'a soufflé quelqu'un qui est personne, je suis venue en célibataire dans une soirée où il y avait plein de garçons, et je suis repartie seule. C'est une infâmie.

Voilou, si je trouve d'autres saloperies à balancer, je les mettrais.


----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> :mouais:
> Alèm, tu es mort....
> Sache que dire que je suis vieille, c'est l'affront suprême pour moi.:hein:



Bah t'es vieille, t'es vieille, regarde gKat depuis le temps qu'on lui dit, il l'assume bien maintenant


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2007)

_moi aussi, j'ai touch&#233; les fesses de Starmac&#8230; _


----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _moi aussi, j'ai touch&#233; les fesses de Starmac&#8230; _


Et t'as touch&#233; ma teub' 

Vilain gar&#231;on ! Tu sais bien que j'aime pas que tu sois avec les autres  :love:


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2007)

_c'est vrai, j'ai touch&#233; ta teub'&#8230; :love: mais aussi celle de Starmac&#8230;   

celle de mackie, j'ai essay&#233; mais j'ai pas trouv&#233;&#8230;  (j'avais pas encore dit de conneries sur lui je crois&#8230

note pour plus tard : se moquer des M4K et de Blabidule !! _


----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2007)

Tu sais que t'es vachement beau sans ton MGZ toi ?


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2007)

_pis ma barbe aussi&#8230;  je sais que tu aimes mes poils&#8230; :love:

&#231;a te va vachement bien aussi le poil lisse sans la Valise RTL !! _


----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2007)

Ca fait un peu comme la bretelle de soutif n&#233;gligemment tomb&#233;e, ca rend le truc encore plus &#233;rotique 

D'ailleurs j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; de rendre mes bans plus &#233;rotiques


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2007)

_d'ailleurs ya mado qui fantasme sur toi l&#224; !  _


----------



## macinside (30 Septembre 2007)

bon, quelqu'un a de l'aspirine la ??? :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2007)

Tu m'&#233;tonnes, depuis que BackCat est redevenu du tout v'nant, il a plus rien d'interressant. D'ailleurs, c'est plus mon amis depuis ce matin tiens !  


Viens ma mado, viens faire poutou


----------



## gKatarn (30 Septembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _d'ailleurs ya mado qui fantasme sur toi là !  _



Nan pas possib' :affraid:


----------



## gKatarn (30 Septembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Bah t'es vieille, t'es vieille, regarde gKat depuis le temps qu'on lui dit, il l'assume bien maintenant
























:love:


----------



## da capo (30 Septembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _moi aussi, j'ai touché les fesses de Starmac _



je sais, je sais

Melounette peut bien dire ce qu'elle veut, il y a des choses dont je me souviens  même cuit.


----------



## jahrom (30 Septembre 2007)




----------



## jahrom (30 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2007)

Prise a quelle vitesse la photo ?


----------



## jahrom (30 Septembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Prise a quelle vitesse la photo ?



Vu qu'elle est presque nette ça doit etre du 1/500s


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2007)

_je suis en train de faire une galerie des images faites par le Gognol et moi-m&#234;me, si certains ne veulent pas apparaitre sur les photos, faites-moi signe ! _


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2007)

Diouu c'&#233;tait bien cooooool :love:
Je suis super content de vous avoir revu tous, et d'avoir rencontr&#233; &#233;galement de nouveaux visages.

Merci Finn pour l'h&#233;bergement :rose:


----------



## wip (30 Septembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _je suis en train de faire une galerie des images faites par le Gognol et moi-même, si certains ne veulent pas apparaitre sur les photos, faites-moi signe ! _


Oui, moi stp


----------



## dool (30 Septembre 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> -J'ai touché les fesses de Starmac,





alèm a dit:


> _moi aussi, j'ai touché les fesses de Starmac _



Madoooooo    ! Alors des 'inconnus" y arrivent et mais quand c'est pour moi, monsieur ne voudrait pas !!??!!    'té c'est beau l'amitié tiens....

_Merci pour les "bisous" les 4 _


----------



## da capo (30 Septembre 2007)

dool a dit:


> Madoooooo    ! Alors des 'inconnus" y arrivent et mais quand c'est pour moi, monsieur ne voudrait pas !!??!!    'té c'est beau l'amitié tiens....
> 
> _Merci pour les "bisous" les 4 _



Ahhhhhhhhh, je me réveille et je vois qu'on parle encore de mes fesses 

@ Dool : je t'expliquerai ça en privé


----------



## Foguenne (30 Septembre 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Soirée bien cool.
> 
> Un message en particulier à Silvia : Il faut impérativement un 40D pour prendre le petit en photo...  (N'est ce pas Paul ???)



Tout à fait d'accord.   
Bien rentré, génial le TGV Luxembourg - Paris. (2h15 à la place de 4h30 ...  )

Le chauffeur de Taxi qui nous a ramenés à l'hôtel hier soir à du subir mes poèmes dédiés au Vélib.  

Excellente soirée en tous cas, un peu mal aux cheveux ce matin mais bon, là, ça roule. 

Content de vous avoir revu/ rencontré. :love:


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2007)

wip a dit:


> Oui, moi stp




ainsi fait donc


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Content de vous avoir revu/ rencontré. :love:


Même mélounette ?


----------



## macinside (30 Septembre 2007)

c'est quoi son pseudo ? :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (30 Septembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> c'est quoi son pseudo ? :rateau:




Ynouf&#233;chi&#233;arbitrehahahaha, je crois, enfin, c'est ce qu'il r&#233;p&#233;tait &#224; Ficelle et ensuite &#224; moi, hier soir.


----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2007)

c'est Starmac


----------



## macmarco (30 Septembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> c'est Starmac




Avec une perruque une fausse barbe, c'est vrai que ça le fait !


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2007)

Putain je viens vous faire un petit coucou jusqu'&#224; paris et comment que &#231;a m'insulte directe


----------



## macaronique (30 Septembre 2007)

Moi j'y étais, j'ai vu plein de gens mais pas WebO, et quand je l'ai croisé à la gare de Lyon ce matin il ne m'a pas embrassée avec la langue.  

:sleep: bon je vais me coucher, je n'ai pas dormi depuis 8:00 samedi matin.


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> c'est Starmac


Merde, j'ai oubli&#233; de lui claquer la bise :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2007)

Bien rentr&#233; aussi 
Merci &#224; tous, c'&#233;tait un vrai tr&#232;s bon moment !  Et malheureusement, il y a plein de gens que je n'ai pas eu le temps de saluer assez longuement&#8230;

Par contre, y'en a deux ou trois qui devaient venir et qui se sont d&#233;gonfl&#233;s, comme tous les ans, et &#231;a, c'est toujours aussi path&#233;tique  Que ce soit les m&#234;mes ou des nouveaux ! Du coup c'&#233;tait certainement mieux au final de passer cette soir&#233;e sans casse-c0uilles


----------



## Foguenne (30 Septembre 2007)

Une galerie en ligne ici.


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2007)

dool a dit:


> Madoooooo    ! Alors des 'inconnus" y arrivent et mais quand c'est pour moi, monsieur ne voudrait pas !!??!!    'té c'est beau l'amitié tiens....
> 
> _Merci pour les "bisous" les 4 _




Ouais. Pas un mec facile l'italien. Et finalement je dois pas être si douée que ça :mouais:


----------



## Aurélie85 (30 Septembre 2007)

Celle et celui qui sont slurp le sont toujours autant, :love: 

Webô est souvent tout rouge voire orange, 

le petit rouquin qui baisse les yeux sur la photo, c'est trukenplastique? 

Fab' Fab a un faux air d'un jurassien que j'ai eu bien connu, 

Foguenne, la prochaine fois, lèche toi un peu les lèvres pour les photos, ça le fait pas du tout gercée!  

Manque la photo de la partouze, vous l'aviez promise (je prends par mp également). 

sinon, ben je reconnais personne.  En même temps, c'est normal.


----------



## da capo (30 Septembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ouais. Pas un mec facile l'italien.



Pour ma&#238;triser les langues &#233;trang&#232;res, il faut du temps, de l'exercice.

C'&#233;tait trop court


----------



## WebOliver (30 Septembre 2007)

Bon, ben voilà. C'est déjà fini... Bientôt une série d'images pieuses... 

Sinon, ben.... heu... mademoisellecha, ben, elle est pas très grande, en fait, ce qui la rend encore plus... :love: :rose:   khyu est petit aussi . melounette, sur un vélo, c'est... heu... (t'as pensé à faire la pub pour vélib?). maousse tjrs très chaleureux avec la langue... Alèm. Alèm quoi... :rose:  Bien sympathisé avec mini en fin de soirée...  Grug, merci pour le retour en aquarium...  Naru ne va pas regretter sa soirée... Heureux d'avoir revu Paul et Silvia... :love: blandinewww macoufi est super mignonne en fait...  Dire qu'elle a faillit habiter la Suisse...  Mackie a filé en douce, étrange... Carole, quels yeux...   ptit coup de vieux hein, 30 ans tout ça...   :love: par contre global est devenu super sage...Stargazer parle bien allemand maintenant:_ oder nicht, mein Schatzeli?_. j'ai vu joubichou en vrai: ouah..... maiwen est top avec sa nouvelle coupe! Je savais pas qu'Hugo avait un si bon coup de ciseau   mado, bah mado quoi.  teo: tu me diras ce que tu penses du nouveau DK.  Content d'avoir revu Finn-le-prude (private joke  ) (bonjour kanako...  ). Je lui ai fait découvrir le tout Paris aujourd'hui... Elle voulait absolument voir Pigalle...  J'ai un ap avec fab fab, j'ai un ap avec fab fab... :love: bassman et backcat: vraiment très méchants: j'les aime pô...  sympa d'avoir pu papoter avec gkat (vive les petits. ).  et d'avoir pu rencontrer macmarco. 

pis jahrom qui se la pète un peu avec son 40d ... malow tjrs aussi jolie... (bientôt 32  ) 


Quant aux absents, ils avaient torts, comme d'hab.  

J'ai mal aux cheveux quand même là... Sans compter la bande de péouais valaisans et vaudois dans le TGV, qui visiblement n'étaient jamais sortis de chez eux et découvraient les voyages en train.  Heureusement que j'avais des Shure bien isolants...  


Et Nexka, est encore bien plus jolie qu'avant...  gnagnagna​


----------



## macinside (30 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mackie a fil&#233; en douce, &#233;trange...



pas en douce, en merco  puis j'ai dormi que 4H apr&#232;s :rose:



WebOliver a dit:


> Bon, ben voil&#224;. C'est d&#233;j&#224; fini... Bient&#244;t une s&#233;rie d'images pieuses...



&#231;a expliquerai les 2 sms que tu m'a envoyer avant d'arriver


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2007)

_Nexka est toujours aussi&#8230; _


----------



## WebOliver (30 Septembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> ça expliquerai les 2 sms que tu m'a envoyer avant d'arriver



la faute au joystick de mon k750 qui devient nase...  

Nexka est craquante...  ​


----------



## macinside (30 Septembre 2007)

c'est quoi cette histoire de pyjama alors ? :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Septembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> c'est quoi cette histoire de pyjama alors ? :rateau:



La lettre p qui fait des siennes. 

bon, ces photos maintenant...


----------



## Nexka (30 Septembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _Nexka est toujours aussi _



  

Euh c'est trés gentil... :rose: Mais bon je sais pas trop avec qui tu me confonds parce que en fait j'y étais pas au Lou


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Euh c'est trés gentil... :rose: Mais bon je sais pas trop avec qui tu me confonds parce que en fait j'y étais pas au Lou



_ah non, j'ai toujours eu l'idée depuis toi de regarder le dos des filles auxquelles je cause, parce que là je suis sûr de te reconnaitre  :love:_


----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Euh c'est trés gentil... :rose: Mais bon je sais pas trop avec qui tu me confonds parce que en fait j'y étais pas au Lou


Moi j'ai bien remarqu&#233; que tu n'y &#233;tais 


T'es qu'une molle de la... du ... enfin bref, t'es une grosse naze Marl&#232;ne.

Alors la prochaine fois, c'est pas compliqu&#233;, tu ram&#232;nes ton cul ou je viens te chercher moi m&#234;me par la peau du cul en moto 

Je t'embrasse fort aussi


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2007)

_ouais&#8230; tout &#231;a pasque madame&#8230; pffffffff&#8230; bin quand yaura un TGV Nantes-Bayonne, je suis pas s&#251;r de me bouger les jambons moi&#8230; _


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Moi j'ai bien remarqu&#233; que tu n'y &#233;tais
> 
> 
> T'es qu'une molle de la... du ... enfin bref, t'es une grosse naze Marl&#232;ne.
> ...


Bon. en attendant, j'ai un conseil &#224; mes anciens coll&#232;gues : faites un effort, m&#234;me si c'est chiant, restez mod&#233;rateurs !!! si vous saviez ce que c'est GALERE la navigation avec la pub&#8230; 

(et toi, change moi cette signature !! Je ne sais pas encore si ils ont accept&#233; ma candidature&#8230; c'est un peu pr&#233;matur&#233;, tu vas me porter la poisse !!!)


----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2007)

(Ou &#231;a une signature ? J'ai rien remarqu&#233; moi  )


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2007)

_tu veux une feuille de style sans pub ? _


----------



## macinside (30 Septembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _tu veux une feuille de style sans pub ? _



ah ... il sait pas qu'il faut payer :


----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> ah ... il sait pas qu'il faut payer :


Sont d'un nul ces nioub's


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2007)

J'ai d&#233;j&#224; pay&#233; plus de 4 ans de mod&#233;ration, Mackie


----------



## macinside (30 Septembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Sont d'un nul ces nioub's



  



BackCat a dit:


> J'ai déjà payé plus de 4 ans de modération, Mackie



tu peu toujours mettre benjamin au prud'homme pour des problèmes de ... retraite  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2007)

Non non  J'ai une m&#233;thode nickel, m&#234;me pas dure techniquement qui va &#234;tre infaillible


----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2007)

Mais c'est qui ce BackCat ??? Il &#233;tait l&#224; hier ? 


(Tiens presque 13,000  )


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2007)

_13000 seulement ? petit joueur ! 

c'est ce que j'avais en un an et demi ! _


----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2007)

Bon ceci dit j'ai pas fait mon petit texte "patriote" (celui qui vous tire la larme &#224; l'oeil comme dirait l'amok  ) alors il faut que je me lance.

Et puis quand &#231;a va pas ailleurs &#231;a fait toujours du bien.

Par quoi commencer...

Les personnes qui me sont vraiment proches.
Pas forc&#233;ment bcp de contact &#224; l'ann&#233;e, mais toujours un r&#233;el bonheur de les retrouver. Repartir comme si l'on s'&#233;tait quitt&#233; la veille.
Des rencontres qui font chaud au coeur, parmis les gens qui laissent une bonne impression et qu'on a enfin envie de rencontrer en vrai.

Bien s&#251;r ceux qui n'&#233;taient pas l&#224; (Nexka, je t'en veux &#224; mort   ), mais qui savent sans doutes que je les appr&#233;cie. L'intervention divine ne m'aurait pas d&#233;plu notamment.


Bien entendu, un petit mot sp&#233;cial &#224; celui qui m&#233;rite vraiment qu'on s'int&#233;resse &#224; lui et qui rendait son tablier de forgeron ce m&#234;me soir. Les ann&#233;es passent, et je ne m'en lasse. Toi mon loulou, je t'aime vraiment.

Retrouvailles avec celle qui me collait des tartes (involontaire, enfin c'est ce qu'elle a toujours pr&#233;tendu...  ) une nuit arros&#233;e du c&#244;t&#233; de la Bretagne. Un faux breton immigr&#233; du ch'nord &#224; qui je roule des pelles goulues , Bubule, T&#233;o, Schlapette mag'  ...

Des rencontres longtemps imagin&#233;es et qui font plaisir (B&#233;cots a Roberto et Starmac  ). Retrouvailles d'un belge et de sa charmante dame.

Bref pas de gnagna, de toutes fa&#231;ons j'en oublie forc&#233;ment. Moi je passe toujours une bonne soir&#233;e pour certains particuli&#232;rement, et pour bcp plus g&#233;n&#233;ralement.


----------



## Majintode (30 Septembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Une galerie en ligne ici.



Ah, enfin une photo où je suis dessus...! 
Je suis parti chercher un forumeur coincé dans une soirée électro-parigot-hype-perché mais le pauvre était déjà rincé à minuit qu'on a pas pu revenir au Lou, je l'ai ramené a su casa... 
En tout cas c'était bien sympa de rencontrer toutes ces personnes au Lou, même si comme pour beaucoup je n'ai pas pu voir tout le monde... 
Teo, on se fait un "Les parigots retournent le Lou !" très bientôt  Naru t'es cool même si t'es un Ferrari-addict, oublie pas le link pour l'anime du wallpaper de ton BlackBerry  Foguenne et madame, mes respects  Starmac, j'avais laissé l'appreil photo dans la voiture, et t'as eu droit à du vin rouge dans un verre de cantine (excellent)  Alèm, j'avais ramené mon nano RED  Kanako j'espère que t'as pas eu les pieds gelés  Content que tout se soit arrangé Mel'  Elisa et Vince, God bless you  Happy Birthday again Carole, 25 ans c'est cool  Maousse, merci pour la bière mec  MacMarco la prochaine fois on parlera plus longtemps de photos  Joubichou pareil, il faut que tu m'expliques comment tu fais des macros pareil  tous ceux à qui j'ai pas pu parler, rendez-vous l'année prochaine (ou plus tôt si vous êtes parigots) 

Hey, dites ! : oui Starmac, il y a bien trop de smiley dans ce post....


----------



## da capo (30 Septembre 2007)

encore merci pour le verre 

et promis, je mettrai plus de smileys &#224; l'avenir


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2007)

_hein ?!!


pffffffff&#8230; j'sais pas pourquoi mais j'suis cass&#233; l&#224;&#8230;  :mouais:_


----------



## Majintode (30 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> encore merci pour le verre
> 
> et promis, je mettrai plus de smileys à l'avenir



De nada 
Non tu as raison, des fois ne pas mettre de smiley c'est mieux... "comprendra celui qui voudra (ou pourra)"...


----------



## Melounette (1 Octobre 2007)

al&#232;m;4422530 a dit:
			
		

> ainsi fait donc


Bravo ! Et je souligne que tu restes le meilleur reporter de ces soir&#233;es de d&#233;bauche. Toujours rapide &#224; mettre en ligne, avec un vrai tri et des vraies belles photos. De temps en temps, faut le souligner et dire merci.



supermoquette a dit:


> M&#234;me m&#233;lounette ?


:mouais:
Va te raser toi. Et dis nous ce qu'il t'a fait l'arbitre.



Foguenne a dit:


> Une galerie en ligne ici.


Raaah, comme l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re mais en mieux :love: Par contre, je suis d&#233;&#231;ue, t'as pas fait de totoportrait avec moi.



WebOliver a dit:


> Bon, ben voil&#224;. C'est d&#233;j&#224; fini... Bient&#244;t une s&#233;rie d'images pieuses...
> 
> Sinon, ben.... heu... mademoisellecha, ben, elle est pas tr&#232;s grande, en fait, ce qui la rend encore plus... :love: :rose:   khyu est petit aussi . melounette, sur un v&#233;lo, c'est... heu... (t'as pens&#233; &#224; faire la pub pour v&#233;lib?). maousse tjrs tr&#232;s chaleureux avec la langue... Al&#232;m. Al&#232;m quoi... :rose:  Bien sympathis&#233; avec mini en fin de soir&#233;e...  Grug, merci pour le retour en aquarium...  Naru ne va pas regretter sa soir&#233;e... Heureux d'avoir revu Paul et Silvia... :love: blandinewww macoufi est super mignonne en fait...  Dire qu'elle a faillit habiter la Suisse...  Mackie a fil&#233; en douce, &#233;trange... Carole, quels yeux...   ptit coup de vieux hein, 30 ans tout &#231;a...   :love: par contre global est devenu super sage...Stargazer parle bien allemand maintenant:_ oder nicht, mein Schatzeli?_. j'ai vu joubichou en vrai: ouah..... maiwen est top avec sa nouvelle coupe! Je savais pas qu'Hugo avait un si bon coup de ciseau   mado, bah mado quoi.  teo: tu me diras ce que tu penses du nouveau DK.  Content d'avoir revu Finn-le-prude (private joke  ) (bonjour kanako...  ). Je lui ai fait d&#233;couvrir le tout Paris aujourd'hui... Elle voulait absolument voir Pigalle...  J'ai un ap avec fab fab, j'ai un ap avec fab fab... :love: bassman et backcat: vraiment tr&#232;s m&#233;chants: j'les aime p&#244;...  sympa d'avoir pu papoter avec gkat (vive les petits. ).  et d'avoir pu rencontrer macmarco.
> 
> ...


Alors, ce que je remarque, c'est que l&#224;-dedans, toutes les filles sont jolies....sauf moi. Enfin on dit pas que je suis moche, on parle de mon v&#233;lo. Et c'est trop injuste.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Donc je veux l&#224; tout de suite un vrai commentaire sur ma beaut&#233; fulgurante. Et plus vite que &#231;a.
Non mais h&#233;.

Edit : Bah nous on a fini l'AEC en repas de galettes (en fait, c'&#233;tait des cr&#234;pes, mais l&#224;, j'&#233;cris sous pression de la stasi rennaise, on m'interdit de dire ce que je veux. MAIS C'ETAIENT DES CREPES !!!!)(Pitain, on surveille m&#234;me mon orthographe, j'en peux plus, venez me chercher). C'&#233;tait cool. Par contre, cr&#234;pes..galettes au beurre jour de lendemain de cuite, &#231;a tue.:rateauOuais &#231;a se dit dans mon pays "jour de lendemain" ! Ca se dit !!)
Y a droit de provoquer en duel quelqu'un qui loge chez vous l&#224; ? J'en peux pu.:rateau:
Je suis oblig&#233;e de rendre l'antenne et d'abandonner mon ordi &#224; un breton que c'est pas prouv&#233; que Rennes c'est la Bretagne d'abord.
Adieu, &#224; jamais.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Octobre 2007)

Melounette... les mots me manquent, les bras m'en tombent, mon dérailleur s'emballe... 

Vers minuit, rue des Panoyaux, à Paris, quartier Ménilmontant, le 29 septembre. La ruelle est encore un peu éclairée, quelques personnes passent, divaguent... Soudain, le calme.

Puis.

Elle apparaît, d'abord la roue avant, bientôt rattrapée par la roue arrière! Divine. Cycliste.

Elle est là, pleine de grâce, sur sa bicyclette (pas bleue), elle zigzague entre les tables, tel le maillot jaune du Tour à l'arrivée à l'Alpe d'Huez. Tout le monde se taît et pose son verre. Le temps semble s'être arrêté. On voudrait que cet instant dure une eternité. 

Et pourtant ce moment est bien réel. C'est elle, la belle melounette, telle une fée sur sa bicyclette, qui est parmi nous. On retient son souffle. On entend murmurer «c'est bien elle?» «Non, je la voyais encore plus petite» «Pourquoi elle n'a pas de chaussure?» «beurp».

Mes doigts en tremble, je ne vais pas pouvoir continuer ce soir. 



_J'ai bon là? _


----------



## jpmiss (1 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> ainsi fait donc


Tiens j'aime bien ce template


----------



## Melounette (1 Octobre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Melounette... les mots me manquent, les bras m'en tombent, mon dérailleur s'emballe...
> 
> Vers minuit, rue des Panoyaux, à Paris, quartier Ménilmontant, le 29 septembre. La ruelle est encore un peu éclairée, quelques personnes passent, divaguent... Soudain, le calme.
> 
> ...



Je t'aime :love:


----------



## flotow (1 Octobre 2007)

Et moi, hein?
bon, ok, je ne suis pas resté tres longtemps... et je suis surtout arrivé tres tôt (par rapport aux autres)
...


----------



## NED (1 Octobre 2007)

Arf... Bah désolé j'ai pas pu viendre,
mais j'ai une excuse,
J'étais là ce soir là moué :






héhé.... :king:
​


----------



## wip (1 Octobre 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Donc je veux là tout de suite un vrai commentaire sur ma beauté fulgurante. Et plus vite que ça.
> Non mais hé.


Ca t'a pas plue le coup du baril ?? 

Et pis arrêtes hein... Tu sais très bien que tu as un physique de déesse !!  


Enfin bon, vraiment, quand je vois les photos, je me dis que j'ai vraiment raté quelque chose... Merci aux photographes pour leurs superbes galeries


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

C'est vrai qu'elle &#233;tait un peu bouffie la DS&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> sinon, ben je reconnais personne.  En même temps, c'est normal.



Ben y'a pas les sous titres pfff nous on a pas pus passer inapercu lors de l'AES suisse mais alors eux hein


----------



## pascalformac (1 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'elle était un peu bouffie la DS


Au fait  
Qui a finalement grignoté les viennoiseries  qui était dans le sac#2 de Melounette?


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2007)

oul&#224;, faut rendre une r&#233;daction en remerciant tout le monde d'&#234;tre venu  :affraid:  apr&#232;s l'AE&#8230; 

J'suis content de pas &#234;tre venu


----------



## Melounette (1 Octobre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Qui a finalement grignoté les viennoiseries  qui était dans le sac#2 de Melounette?


uh ? J'avais des viennoiseries moi ?:mouais: Ah bin j'espère que personne ne les a mangé, parce que vu comment je m'en souviens pas, ça doit dater.:rateau:



Grug a dit:


> oulà, faut rendre une rédaction en remerciant tout le monde d'être venu  :affraid:  après l'AE
> 
> J'suis content de pas être venu


Mais nan. C'est juste qu'on dit ce qu'on a pas eu le temps de dire l'aut' soir, vu le monde qu'il y avait à voir.Ou alors c'est l'occasion de balancer des commérages sur le forum.Et pis t'étais là, hein. N'importe quoi ce garçon.

Bon bin voilà, retour de la gare, tout le monde il est parti.
Tant de monde d'un coup et puis pouf plus rien, ça fiche un coup. C'est quand même un sacré truc c't'apple expo. Chaque année (enfin c'est la deuze fois) ça me fait un effet boeuf. Une sorte de tourbillon mélangé à une tempête corse. J'adore ça.:love:Mais bon là, c'est vide d'un coup...


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Octobre 2007)

Bon, passage rapide, j'ai même pas salué tout le monde (j'ai vu Majintode de loin, mais on s'est même pas dit bonjour...   désolé)
Content de voir Joubichou en vrai même si on ne s'est que peu parlé.
Enfin rencontré les Foguenne!
Longue discussion avec Bassou, faut qu'on remette ça autour d'un verre...

Quelques photos et je suis rentré très vite, mais le peu que je suis resté, j'ai passé un super moment.

La bise à tout le monde!


----------



## joubichou (1 Octobre 2007)

C'est marrant ,il y en a plein qui m'ont vu "en vrai",en tout cas bravo,c'était sympa comme tout,vous avez réussi à me faire venir à Paris (l'agoraphobie c'est terrible),l'envie de vous rencontrer était la plus forte  

Merci à tous pour ce bout de soirée sympathique,et bravo à Alem et foguenne pour les photos.

(au fait c'est dommage j'ai pas vu Melounette,prochaine fois peut-être)

Prochain défi:aller au salon de la photo :rose:


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2007)

_moi, c'est mercredi matin ! _


----------



## pascalformac (1 Octobre 2007)

tiens d'ailleurs 
id&#233;e: Le prochain  RV" hors cadre non li&#233; &#224; &#233;venement Appeul"" au Lou Pascalou ( l&#224; ou ailleurs)  autant pas attendre septembre 2008...


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2007)

_on pourrait m&#234;me appeler &#231;a AES ! _


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

Ou une bouffe du mois tiens


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2007)

_on avait pas dit qu'on parlerait pas de &#231;a ?!! 

ah ces bleus, faut toujours mod&#233;rer leur propos ! _


----------



## pascalformac (1 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _on pourrait même appeler ça AES ! _





BackCat a dit:


> Ou une bouffe du mois tiens


j'voué pô du tout peurquoé vous dites ca 
Mais alors pô du tout
 

Chacun ses facons de faire et tout le monde est content


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2007)

_bin oui ! _


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

Toutaf&#233; 

Mais je comprends pas o&#249; est le probl&#232;me ?

Edit : On me glisse &#224; l'oreillette que le le probl&#232;me est "DTC"&#8230; et aussi "qu'il n'&#233;tait pas &#224; Paris"&#8230; D&#233;cid&#233;ment, vos paroles sonnent confus&#233;ment &#224; mes oreilles


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2007)

_il n'y a pas de probl&#232;mes, il y a des solutions.  

en tout cas, je te remercie pour ce que tu as fait toute la soir&#233;e pascal, j'aime beaucoup ton attitude rassembleuse ! 
_
pour Chaton et en parlant d'autre chose : laisse ch&#233;s mouques &#224; brin braire, ch'o des nig'doulles d'drissards !!


----------



## pascalformac (1 Octobre 2007)

al&#232;m;4423245 a dit:
			
		

> _il n'y a pas de probl&#232;mes,
> 
> il y a des solutions.   _


_
Bien parl&#233; ( tu vois quand tu veux ) .
Je ne vois pas ca du tout comme un probl&#232;me non plus 




ton attitude rassembleuse ! 


Cliquez pour agrandir...

c'est tout un metier 
---
justement
Je suis assez serieux ( ca m'arrive) , on devrait d&#232;s &#224; pr&#233;sent planificationner un RV suivant
Et comme il y aurait moins de monde ( evenement moins exceptionnel que AEC) on tiendrait &#224; l'interieur ( va commencer &#224; faire frisquet)_


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Octobre 2007)

Y a quand m&#234;me des trucs que je capte pas. Comment vous avez fait pour &#234;tre dans la m&#234;me soir&#233;e, au m&#234;me endroit, pendant plusieurs heures et ne pas vous voir, ou de loin seulement?  

La prochaine fois, z'avez qu'&#224; &#234;tre moins.  Parce que si je viens, je veux toucher tout le monde. Pas avec la langue hein, juste avec mes mains.  :love: :rose: :love:


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2007)

on accepte pas l'onanisme sauf alcoolique, par contre, on n'est pas contre la masturb&#8230; euh&#8230; nan rien&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (1 Octobre 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4423281 a dit:
			
		

> Y a quand m&#234;me des trucs que je capte pas. Comment vous avez fait pour &#234;tre dans la m&#234;me soir&#233;e, au m&#234;me endroit, pendant plusieurs heures et ne pas vous voir, ou de loin seulement?


longue table, impossibilit&#233; de circuler ( m&#234;me aller au bar c'&#233;tait pas &#233;vident...)
 disposition  de m******;  quasi anticonvivialit&#233;.
Ca a un peu  chang&#233; sur la fin quand ce fut _" tout le monde debout"_



> si je viens, je veux toucher tout le monde. Pas avec la langue hein, juste avec mes mains.  :love: :rose: :love:


t'inquietes , tu toucheras
Au moins... visuellement


----------



## guytantakul (1 Octobre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Y a quand même des trucs que je capte pas. Comment vous avez fait pour être dans la même soirée, au même endroit, pendant plusieurs heures et ne pas vous voir, ou de loin seulement?
> 
> La prochaine fois, z'avez qu'à être moins.  Parce que si je viens, je veux toucher tout le monde. Pas avec la langue hein, juste avec mes mains.  :love: :rose: :love:



Chacun fait selon ses possibilités. S'il n'y a pas de langue, eh bien on fera sans.


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2007)

_moi, j'm'en fous, j'ai un autoportrait avec mon Fab'fab &#224; moi&#8230; (vieille histoire&#8230; )

pas trop jalouse Mel' ? _


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2007)

_@ alem : oui, moi je m'en fous un peu aussi._

J'ai vu un peu tout le monde, presque tous ceux que je désirais vraiment rencontrer.
Je sais, je me la joue égoïste, et alors ?

Oui presque tous ceux que je désirais rencontrer, découvrir. Presque.

Non mais me retrouver face à Global, se connaître si peu que ben rien. Zut. J'ai raté le coche. Je crois que tu es quelqu'un de bien et merde, loupé pour ce coup ci.
Un autre loupé aussi : Grug. Je me suis retrouvé tout bête devant toi, à pas pouvoir décrocher un mot. On a pas idée d'être beau et grand, tout en même temps, moi ça me bloque 

Rahhh. Fait chier, un peu, si, si.

Même pas pu payer un coup à Mel : jamais tu t'arrêtes de courir dans tous les sens toi ? Mais si tu as pu tâter mes fesses, ça vaut bien une bière, non ? tout le monde n'a pas eu ce privilège  ou le cran nécessaire 


Après toutes celles et tous ceux avec qui j'ai pu causer, sourire, m'amuser, je les embrasse. J'ai fait de belles rencontres.


Valà.
Je reviendrai.
C'est pas facile mais je reviendrai.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> C'est pas facile mais je reviendrai.



Vrai qu'entre Nancy et Paris, le voyage est semé d'embuches ! :hosto:


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Vrai qu'entre Nancy et Paris, le voyage est semé d'embuches ! :hosto:



Il y a des gens qui ont des familles, un boulot, 'fin bref. Tu vois le genre.

Non, tu vois pas t'as de la chance


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2007)

_hey Finn, pense &#224; ce que je t'ai dit ! et si besoin, viens &#224; Nantes, je t'expliquerais ! _


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Octobre 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Merci Finn pour l'h&#233;bergement :rose:





De rien  Merci de m'avoir bord&#233; ! :love:



			
				al&#232;m;4423344 a dit:
			
		

> _hey Finn, pense &#224; ce que je t'ai dit ! et si besoin, viens &#224; Nantes, je t'expliquerais ! _



J'y pense et puis j'agis


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> __
> Un autre loupé aussi : Grug. Je me suis retrouvé tout bête devant toi, à pas pouvoir décrocher un mot. On a pas idée d'être beau et grand, tout en même temps, moi ça me bloque
> 
> Rahhh. Fait chier, un peu, si, si.
> ...


:rose:
vous en êtes un autre (quoiqu'un peu plus petit  

une prochaine fois donc


----------



## pascalformac (1 Octobre 2007)

tellement petit que je l'ai pas vu le starmac ( bon , il roulait sous la table.... et roulait des pelles dans la backroom ...donc pas &#233;tonnant)


----------



## mado (1 Octobre 2007)

Il roule pas des pelles Starmac, il ne fait que des baisers


----------



## jahrom (1 Octobre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Y a quand même des trucs que je capte pas. Comment vous avez fait pour être dans la même soirée, au même endroit, pendant plusieurs heures et ne pas vous voir, ou de loin seulement?




Bah c'est simple, tu dis bonjour à tout le monde un par un.
Le problème c'est que parfois tu tombes sur un Foguenne et la,
ça dure plus longtemps que prévu...
Et quand il te relâche tu marches plus droit, tes yeux ne voient plus à 3 mètres et il 
est déjà 2 heures du mat.

Voilà donc pourquoi...


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Bah c'est simple, tu dis bonjour à tout le monde un par un.
> Le problème c'est que parfois tu tombes sur un Foguenne et la,
> ça dure plus longtemps que prévu...
> Et quand il te relâche tu marches plus droit, tes yeux ne voient plus à 3 mètres et il
> ...


ah ouaip, j'ai parl&#233; avec lui je crois&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Octobre 2007)

J'ai raté le poulpe... :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Octobre 2007)

Ben Guytan, il n'était pas là  :rose:


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2007)

Et voilà, je suis rentré à Rennes !


Bon, alors moi aussi je fais mon petit compte-rendu :
J'ai revu avec plaisir celles et ceux que je connaissais d'avance.
J'ai vu avec autant de plaisir beaucoup/tellement de personnes pour la première fois, chaque fois que j'essaie d'en faire la liste, j'en oublie.
Comme beaucoup d'autres, je suis un peu frustré de n'avoir fait que croiser la plupart, il faudra pas mal d'autres rencontres pour corriger ça, sans attendre la/les prochaine(s) Apple Expo. 


A bientôt !


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Octobre 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Bah c'est simple, tu dis bonjour à tout le monde un par un.
> Le problème c'est que parfois tu tombes sur un Foguenne et la,
> ça dure plus longtemps que prévu...
> Et quand il te relâche tu marches plus droit, tes yeux ne voient plus à 3 mètres et il
> ...



Ben oui, c'est la Paul Expo, quoâ !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Octobre 2007)

Je ne vois pas SMG sur les photos. Il n'est pas venu?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

Qui &#231;a ?


----------



## joubichou (1 Octobre 2007)

C'est qui SMG ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Octobre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je ne vois pas SMG sur les photos. Il n'est pas venu?



C'était trop loin... :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Octobre 2007)

:love: :love: :love: ​ 
SMG n'&#233;tait pas l&#224;,
mais &#231;a n'est pas grave, parce que nous l'aimons tous tr&#232;s fort
et que nous avons tous eu une petite pens&#233;e pour lui &#224; un moment de la soir&#233;e.​ 
Maintenant joignons nos mains tous ensemble, et chantons gloire &#224; SMG!​ 
:love: :love: ​


----------



## gKatarn (1 Octobre 2007)

/me pense que les suisses sont un peu faux-derches


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

&#199;a y est. La Suisse a d&#233;couvert l'extasie&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2007)

_toi par contre, c'est pas mont&#233; jusque chez toi l'ecstasy&#8230; 


ah ces nioubes, j'vous jure !   _


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

C'est comme la choucroute Schto&#235;ffler&#8230; j_e sais ptet pas bien le dire, mais je sais la manger_ 

Et pi chu Bleu ! Chu pas _nioube_ !


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est comme la choucroute Schtoëffler j_e sais ptet pas bien le dire, mais je sais la manger_
> 
> Et pi chu Bleu ! Chu pas _nioube_ !



lapin


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2007)

_t'as jamais &#233;t&#233; nioube !  pis de toute fa&#231;on moi la viande, j'la pr&#233;f&#232;re bleue ! 

par contre, le chat j'en mange pas, &#231;a ressemble trop au lapin&#8230; _


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> lapin



J'aime quand tu m'appelles comme &#231;a mon gros chasseur :love:


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Il roule pas des pelles Starmac, il ne fait que des baisers



Tu devrais poster plus souvent ma belle, ça me fait tout chose de te lire à chaque fois :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est comme la choucroute Schto&#235;ffler&#8230; j_e sais ptet pas bien le dire, mais je sais la manger_
> 
> Et pi chu Bleu ! Chu pas _nioube_ !



Ben  t'es plus vert, toi? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ben  t'es plus vert, toi? :mouais:



Ca y est! T'as fini de décuver! :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

Poussez-vous ! Y'a Fab'Fab' qui atterrit !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Octobre 2007)

Ca a pas été bien long avec juste un mojito...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

C'est toujours trop court  Faudra d'autres occasions


----------



## tirhum (1 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est comme la choucroute Schto&#235;ffler&#8230; j_e sais ptet pas bien le dire, mais je sais la manger_
> (...)


Comme la bi&#232;re de _luxe_...  


Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ben  t'es plus vert, toi? :mouais:





BackCat a dit:


> Poussez-vous ! Y'a Fab'Fab' qui atterrit !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Octobre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Comme la bière de _luxe_...



Ah ouais, moi j'ai juste droit à un pauvre gif...


----------



## teo (1 Octobre 2007)

_pitin, mon frigo déborde de bières en tout genre y'a des Leffes, des Leffes 9°C et des Leffes brunes __
_
je me demande bien comment elles sont arrivées là et surtout, surtout, comment elles n'ont pas disparues suite à la soirée 

Cool ambiance cette année, le _restez debout on bouge mieux_ était réussi  Content de rencontrer ou revoir les bretons (au sens large du terme ), les lillois, les sudistes, les belges, les suisses, les parigots du coin qu'on voit souvent ou rarement, bref, les anciens ou futurs habitués 
Et merci à Docevil aussi, pour le temps qu'on a eu, pas froid, pas de pluie: c'était cool d'être avec nous en pensée


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

Ton hospitalit&#233; est en train de devenir l&#233;gendaire mon ami  Tu penseras &#224; moi en ouvrant ce petit Pessac Leognan


----------



## mado (1 Octobre 2007)

Tu m'en enverras un verre teo ?


----------



## Melounette (1 Octobre 2007)

teo a dit:


> _pitin, mon frigo déborde de bières en tout genre y'a des Leffes, des Leffes 9°C et des Leffes brunes _


Ah tiens, moi c'est du cidre, de la clairette de Dié et du rosé. Comme quoi, je reçois des gens plus éclectiques.
Tu veux qu'on fusionne ?

Sinon, ouais, le temps était parfait, moins froid que l'année dernière. C'est juste quand la vague de mojitos est arrivée, on a commencé à avoir un peu chaud. Enfin moi j'avais chaud.:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> L'intervention divine ne m'aurait pas déplu notamment.





teo a dit:


> Et merci à Docevil aussi, pour le temps qu'on a eu, pas froid, pas de pluie: c'était cool d'être avec nous en pensée


N'étant pas de la partie, je ne pensais pas que j'aurais à remercier qui que ce soit. Pourtant, je vous remercie tous les deux de cette pensée que vous avez eue, qui me touche autant par sa générosité que par sa délicatesse.

Merci également aux photographes pour leurs galeries. L'hiver approche, les bons souvenirs tiennent chaud.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Octobre 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah tiens, moi c'est du cidre, de la clairette de Dié et du rosé. Comme quoi, je reçois des gens plus éclectiques.




Jésus Marie Joseph!!! Mais c'est vraiment l'assommoir...


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Octobre 2007)

Ah mince loupé  ^^


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Octobre 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4423762 a dit:
			
		

> Ah mince loup&#233;  ^^


poil au...


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ah mince loupé  ^^



T'étais où toi ?


----------



## Stargazer (1 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _moi, c'est mercredi matin ! _



Bah tu sais moi j'ai eu soudainement l'envie d'y aller Samedi ...


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Octobre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> poil au...



 heu pas trouvév:rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Octobre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> T'étais où toi ?



je fignolais mon mémoire, pis j'ai passé l'exam samedi...


----------



## Stargazer (1 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca a pas été bien long avec juste un mojito...



Ouais mais sans citron le mojito ...  

Je vous raconte pas la tête de la serveuse quand elle a entendu ça ...


----------



## joubichou (1 Octobre 2007)

Serveuse au demeurant fort accorte


----------



## pascalformac (1 Octobre 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> Serveuse au demeurant fort accorte


lauelle mon grand?
y en avait 3 : un ,un peu viril,   1 genre jeune fille en fleur _ ch'f&#233; ca en attendant,  j'suis actrice_ ( c'est &#224; dire au cours Flo***nt ?) et celle de "notre table"
Celle ci fut  tr&#232;s accapar&#233;e ( ie dragu&#233;e gentiment)  par les anglais sur la gauche ( ceux qui furent all&#232;grement  d&#233;pouill&#233;s , &#224; l'insu de leur plein gr&#233; , par l'asiate vendeuse de gadgets, y en avait un tr&#232;s dubitatif devant son briquet en forme de porcinet (_ Did I really buy that?_ ) et un autre ravi de son porte clef nichon &#224; loupiotte ( d'un effet tr&#232;s curieux  sous sa chemisette &#224; carreaux , quasi du Fassbinder)


----------



## gKatarn (1 Octobre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> ... son porte clef nichon à loupiotte ( d'un effet très curieux  sous sa chemisette à carreaux , quasi du Fassbinder)



WebO a réussi à refourguer son porte-clefs ?  :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Octobre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> WebO a réussi à refourguer son porte-clefs ?  :love:


non webo a meilleur goûts que ceux-ci.... non ?:love:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Octobre 2007)

T'as pas vu son porte-cl&#233;s alors.... d'ailleurs, il avait tellement honte qu'il le laissait dans sa boite


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Octobre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'as pas vu son porte-clés alors.... d'ailleurs, il avait tellement honte qu'il le laissait dans sa boite


 mince alors il à plus le porte clés fourni par BMW ? il l'a échangé contre une Fiat ?


----------



## Stargazer (1 Octobre 2007)

Non pire ... Macg&#233;n&#233;ration !


----------



## macinside (1 Octobre 2007)

il est tr&#232;s bien ce Pix qui clignote


----------



## WebOliver (1 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> mince alors il à plus le porte clés fourni par BMW ? il l'a échangé contre une Fiat ?


 


Stargazer a dit:


> Non pire ... Macgénération !



Un de vous deux a malheureusement raison.


----------



## Macoufi (2 Octobre 2007)

Autant j'ai eu du mal à ne pas faire demi-tour les premières minutes rose: ça expliquerait peut-être les 'www... ), 
autant quand mon _horloge parlante_ préférée m'a rappelé à mon dernier métro, j'avais plus du tout envie de partir...

Beaucoup trop de monde pour moi (surtout pour une first), sans les efforts de mon _"introducteur"_ (j'aurais pu trouver aut'chose) débordant d'amour pour ses congénéres, j'aurais eu des regrets...

Après une rapide consultation de mes mp, j'me suis rendue compte que j'en avais finalement des raisons de shooter au '_bonjour_' !... 
...comme quoi la rancune et moi...  

Voilà 3 personnes citées (oui, je sais, c'est une façon de parler, mais elles se reconnaitront  et pis, on n'est pas aux césars !) et encore quelques autres que j'aimerais vraiment bien retrouver, AES ou pas 

Mais la prochaine, j'prendrais des mojitos avec citrons mais sans rhum... 
trop dur d'assumer les dimanches chez Ikea avec belle-maman tamawak en tête :rateau: 



Au fait, j'arrive pas à consulter l'album de Foguenne...


----------



## WebOliver (2 Octobre 2007)

Voici une galerie succinte...


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2007)

_bon, on ne dit pas de mal d'euch'tiote Adeline la serveuse, elle est d'min coin&#8230; enfin plutot de chez BackCat&#8230; entre les deux quouo&#8230; 

et sinon pour la Galerie de Paul, j'ai du acheter un mac pour la voir, essaye avec Firefox, &#231;a passe mieux ! &#233;trange, non ? _


----------



## Macoufi (2 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _essaye avec Firefox, ça passe mieux ! étrange, non ? _


Pas de photos non plus... faut que j'essaye avec un PC ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2007)

Macoufi a dit:


> Pas de photos non plus... faut que j'essaye avec un PC ?



Il faut attendre un peu (une vingtaine de secondes), elles finiront par appara&#238;tre.


----------



## Macoufi (2 Octobre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Il faut attendre un peu (une vingtaine de secondes), elles finiront par apparaître.


Non, non, la page reste noire... et tout en bas :
# Exception: ReferenceError
# Message  : detectBrowser is not defined
sur Firefox


----------



## Nobody (2 Octobre 2007)

Macoufi a dit:


> Non, non, la page reste noire... et tout en bas :
> # Exception: ReferenceError
> # Message  : detectBrowser is not defined
> sur Firefox



Pour voir les photos de Foguenne, il faut un Mac belge.

:rateau:


----------



## Macoufi (2 Octobre 2007)

bon, j'ai un autre problème... 

le "bug" des commentaires de CDB n'est pas réglé (que je tape ou non, "1" s'affiche)

pas de mp

pas d'email

j'fais comment pour répondre, moi, HEIN ??
_parce que j'ai des vrais trucs à dire, en plus _

j'suis toute desespérée, là...  
je m'sens toute censurée, ou plutôt muselée,
frustrée, ça, c'est sûr...

si une solution pouvait me "tomber du ciel"...


----------



## Bladrak (2 Octobre 2007)

Bon, ben c'&#233;tait ma premi&#232;re AES, c'est pas si mal, surtout au Lou 

Et pis pour ceux qui me remettent pas, je vous prrrrrrrt d'abord ! 

Bref, ravi d'avoir rencontr&#233;s tous ceux que j'ai rencontr&#233;s, d'avoir vus ceux que je connaissais, et revus d'autres. &#192; la prochaine !


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2007)

_ah zut, je me souviens plus de la connerie que je voulais dire sur toi&#8230; zut&#8230; rhaaaa&#8230; 

_


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _ah zut, je me souviens plus de la connerie que je voulais dire sur toi zut rhaaaa
> 
> _


Tu veux de l'aide ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Octobre 2007)

Inspir&#233; par quelques r&#233;flexions 
j'ai cr&#233;e au bar un petit sondage sur le prochain pot
c'est par l&#224;
sondage prochain pot Macg Paris


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Octobre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Voici une galerie succinte...



j'aurais p't&#234;t' du le prendre au citron finalement ce Mojito...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Octobre 2007)

La guiness, ca vous enlève un bon mal de tête :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Octobre 2007)

*Guinness* bordel


----------



## teo (2 Octobre 2007)

Leur Leffe est bonne aussi


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2007)

_3 ex-Modos du Bar souhaitent bon courage &#224; leurs successeurs !!




_


----------



## gKatarn (2 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _ah zut, je me souviens plus de la connerie que je voulais dire sur toi zut rhaaaa
> 
> _



Dis plutôt que tu ne te souviens de rien


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Dis plutôt que tu ne te souviens de rien



_c'est le GHB que starmac a versé dans mes bières pour que Freelancer abuse de moi pas de chance, ça n'a pas marché !! 

Bladrak il ressemble à bouilla mais avec de la barbe  

et puis si je me souviens par exemple que *Madame est une très belle femme*, normal avec un mec aussi classe _


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Octobre 2007)

al&#232;m;4424951 a dit:
			
		

> _3 ex-Modos du Bar souhaitent bon courage &#224; leurs successeurs !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SVP : que personne ne soit tent&#233; de croire que le bar &#224; cette &#233;poque, &#233;tait domin&#233; par une race transg&#233;nique de T-Rex. Temoin de cette &#233;poque je peux vous garantir que les r&#226;teliers qu'ils arborent ne sont en fait que de minis fanons, justes adapt&#233;s au filtrage de l'alcool. Ils on &#233;t&#233; remplac&#233;s par un autre modo encore au Bar actuellement, d&#233;pourvu de toute excroissance de ce type ou d'un autre, qui lui ne filtre plus depuis un moment mais plut&#244;t distille. Ne demandez pas de nom je ne dirais rien 



			
				al&#232;m;4424962 a dit:
			
		

> _c'est le GHB que starmac a vers&#233; dans mes bi&#232;res pour que Freelancer abuse de moi&#8230;
> _



Aaaaaaahhhh, enfin :love:



			
				al&#232;m;4424962 a dit:
			
		

> _&#8230; pas de chance, &#231;a n'a pas march&#233; !!
> _



Annnnaaannnnnh mince alors tu pouvais pas au moins simuler un peut de refus, l'air que la sc&#232;ne soit cr&#233;dible un peut  t'es trop facile moi je te le dis


----------



## Amok (2 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> un autre modo encore au Bar actuellement, dépourvu de toute excroissance de ce type ou d'un autre, qui lui ne filtre plus depuis un moment mais plutôt distille. Ne demandez pas de nom je ne dirais rien



C'est pas très sympa pour Nephou, ca ! :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (2 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _c'est le GHB que starmac a versé dans mes bières pour que Freelancer abuse de moi pas de chance, ça n'a pas marché !! _



Ca ne marche jamais, j'ai aussi essayé...


----------



## gKatarn (2 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _et puis si je me souviens par exemple que *Madame est une très belle femme*, normal avec un mec aussi classe _



Oui, mais çà je le savais déjà


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Ca ne marche jamais, j'ai aussi essayé...



_disons que si tu l'avais versé dans un verre autre que le mien la dernière fois, on aurait put profiter un peu plus de ces dames :rose: :rose: 

par contre, pourquoi ton chat est venu ronfler avec moi ? _


----------



## guytantakul (2 Octobre 2007)

al&#232;m;4425013 a dit:
			
		

> _disons que si tu l'avais vers&#233; dans un verre autre que le mien la derni&#232;re fois, on aurait put profiter un peu plus de ces dames&#8230; :rose:  __:rose:_
> _
> par contre, pourquoi ton chat est venu ronfler avec moi ? _



Je ne me trimballe pas avec ces trucs dans ma poche d'ordinaire. 
Et pour le chat, il me connait, c'est tout simple  

PS : je ne les ai pas revues, les trois... Quand est-ce que tu reviens ? (c'est toi qui les attire, c'est certain)


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2007)

_toi t'as envie d'enseigner l'art du graphiste ind&#233;pendant !  

d'ailleurs moi j'aime bien les mamans &#224; frange aussi&#8230; 

j'ai pas leurs phones mais j'ai leurs IPs, &#231;a t'int&#233;resse ?!! _


----------



## guytantakul (2 Octobre 2007)

grave (genre, oui, &#231;a m'int&#233;resse grave)


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2007)

_  

 un petit tour en SR-X la madame ? _


----------



## guytantakul (2 Octobre 2007)

Non, il y a des mots qui f&#226;chent aujourd'hui...
Enfin l&#224; j'en suis revenu, mais hier soir, je remporte une ench&#232;re surib&#233; (une srx, &#233;videmment - &#224; 960 euros) et le gonze me dit texto : 
Bonjour,ce n'est absolument pas le prix que j'en voulait,donc je la garde.
Un motif de meurtre, asur&#233;ment.

Mais bon, en route mauvaise troupe !


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2007)

_t'&#233;nerve pas, garde ton &#233;nergie pour les p&#233;dalos gratuits qu'on va mettre en place dans la rade pour divertir les poissons d'eau douce ! _


----------



## guytantakul (2 Octobre 2007)

Pas bête ! Mais je n'ai plus de haine. 
Hier soir, j'étais chaud, mais aujourd'hui je vise vers l'avenir !

Alors, pour les pédalos deux places, je préconise une lourde gueuse de plomb en guise de quille. Et pour les monoplace, juste un peu d'espoir et un bécot sur le front.


----------



## gKatarn (2 Octobre 2007)

Pas trop lourde la gueuse, sinon, &#231;&#224; fera de nouvelles &#233;paves dans la rade de Brest


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2007)

_c'est pas le but ?  :mouais:_


----------



## guytantakul (2 Octobre 2007)

Un polder, on appelle ça. 
On gagne sur la mer avec tout ce qu'il y a de disponible...


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Octobre 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> J'dérange pas ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Virpeen (3 Octobre 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> J'dérange pas ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ben non...  
Je ne suis pas d'accord !!!!!   :rose:


----------



## Cillian (4 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir, 

Je suis venu.
J'ai, quelques bières, bu.
Une soirée fort sympa ce fut.
Et je suis repartu, RATP oblige.






Entre deux bières j'ai chopé la crève, d'où ce poste tardif depuis le week-end dernier.




Ouf! Je ne suis sur aucune photo, je vais pouvoir garder mon anonymat ​


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Octobre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ca depend a quelle heure *tu* es arriv&#233;



Monsieur,

il m'appartient de vous rappeler que le tutoiement vous &#233;tait interdit dans les forums du 26/09 au 02/10 inclus, et que vous n'avez pas respect&#233; le gage donn&#233; par votre adversaire victorieux, et ce &#224; plusieurs reprises.
J'invite par cons&#233;quent les lecteurs &#224; utiliser leur boule &#224; facettes pour vous sanctionner, puisque vous n'avez aucun honneur et ne m&#233;ritez que le goudron et les plumes.






_lecrieur
Magistrum Bellum_


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2007)

_encore merci &#224; notre h&#244;te ! 




_


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _encore merci à notre hôte !
> 
> _


t'as toujours su bien te faire inviter


----------



## katelijn (6 Octobre 2007)

Ça, c'est une question de gènes!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2007)

benjamin a vieilli mais ses implants sont nickels.


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Octobre 2007)

katelijn a dit:


> Ça, c'est une question de gènes!


c'est bien comme ça que je l'entendais  il est la copie conforme de mon meilleur ami


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Octobre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> benjamin a vieilli mais ses implants sont nickels.


 le poil de martre c'est très résistant:love:


----------



## katelijn (6 Octobre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> benjamin a vieilli mais ses implants sont nickels.



:mouais:   :love:


----------



## katelijn (6 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> c'est bien comme ça que je l'entendais  il est la copie conforme de mon meilleur ami



N'abuses pas, gueule d'ange!  :mouais:


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2007)

il en manquait deux


----------



## gKatarn (12 Octobre 2007)

Ben, et moi ?  :love:


----------



## mado (12 Octobre 2007)

Et au fait, vous avez tous fini à la fourrière ?


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2007)

_non, on ne s'est pas tous fait fourrer ! 
_


----------



## House M.D. (13 Octobre 2007)

Pfiouuu, d&#233;sol&#233; pour ce post tardif, mais le boulot n'autorisait pas le mac cette semaine... ni le Blackberry 

Je suis bien content d'avoir revu des personnes que je connaissais d&#233;j&#224; et que j'adore, comme WebO, Foguenne, Alem, Bassou, BackCat et bien d'autres... Tout co&#224;me je suis content aussi d'avoir rencontr&#233; des personnes que je ne connaissais pas encore en r&#233;el, comme MacMarco (depuis le temps, on s'est enfin rencontr&#233;s !), Majintode (fan MacLaren, mais tellement d'autres passions &#224; partager  Je t'envoie le lien d&#232;s demain pour le wallpaper ), GlobalCut (raaaah, k'ai rencontr&#233; mon dieu du flood !) et bien s&#251;r... Melounette (indescriptible tellement il y aurait de choses &#224; dire  :love !!!!

&#199;a m'a fait plaisir de voir tout ce monde rassembl&#233;, franchement, c'&#233;tait g&#233;nial !

Vivement la prochaine !  :love:


----------



## Bladrak (15 Octobre 2007)

Beuh al&#232;m, et moua ? 

Tu m'as pas pris en photo amant indigne ?


----------

